# Pranks!



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

I wanna hear some stories! Either of pranks you have pulled on people or pranks that people have pulled on you!

My old boss used to get me about 2 or 3 times a week!
He would pour water in my chair so when I sat down it would look like I pee'd on myself.

Once he put a mouse in the cabinet above my desk....

He taped a fart machine under my chair on a day we had some important customers come in.

He took 2 of the wheels off of my chair so I would fall out of it when I sat down.

He got into the cabinet above my desk, took my truck keys out of my purse, went out to my truck in the parking lot and filled it with those styrofoam packing peanuts!

He wrote all over the windows of my truck one time, I had to drive home from work with "I stink, honk for me" written across my back window....

It was always something lol but he kept the job entertaining for sure. He about cried when I quit 

So what's some of yall's stories??


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

When I was in the Air Force at Keesler AFB the floors had black tiles in the dorm rooms. We had to keep them extremely clean and polished so most of us used car polish and walked on wool blankets when we were in our rooms. 

If we got a new kid in who was full of himself we would take the lid off a bottle of baby powder, put it on top of a floor buffer, put rubber bands around the handle to engage it, roll it into the room when they were asleep, back out and plug it in out in the hallway. I'm not sure what it was like in the room with that thing going around and baby powder flying everywhere but it sure left a mess. The bad part looked to be stripping the wax/powder mix from the floor and getting the powder out of the seams in all of those black tiles. 

Ahh, the good old days.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Some jackhole duct taped an air horn under the chair in my deer stand. I wasn't amused and I'd rather not talk about it ...... LOL


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

we took a blinker flasher and hooked it to my buddys headlights and to the horn on his car when he got married. when he turned on the lights, the horn would honk,honk,honk,honk,non stop while the lights are on. flour in the ac vents to. man, watch out when you get married.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

While coming from Llano one morning around 0200 and heading to our house off of 16 out towards Fredricksburg, my polack buddy and myself stopped and picked up a road killed doe. When we got back to the camp I carried the doe all the way to the fence right beside Sasquatch's bow stand, and tied her to the fence to hold her up!

Next morning we all got up, had breakfast and did our morning constitutionals, the polack and myself with surprisingly straight faces, then each went to their respective stands before daylight!

I started hearing it right when the sun was barely up enough to see the quail running around, "THWANG!", then again, "THWANG!", and again, "THWANG!". Before I could get over to him he had emptied his quiver on her! Three shafts were in good spots, a couple passed completely through and the rest were unaccounted for!


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

wtc3 said:


> Some jackhole duct taped an air horn under the chair in my deer stand. I wasn't amused and I'd rather not talk about it ...... LOL


Hahaha!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

and picked up a road killed doe. When we got back to the camp I humped the doe


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Harbormaster said:


> While coming from Llano one morning around 0200 and heading to our house off of 16 out towards Fredricksburg, my polack buddy and myself stopped and picked up a road killed doe. When we got back to the camp I humped the doe all the way to the fence right beside Sasquatch
> 
> Funny!! But why did you include the part about humping her??? :slimer:


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

I can't imagine why you quit. LOL

I gave my BIL 2 fake scratch offs worth $10,000 each 'cuz he said he didn't want any 'cuz he never won anything. When I got back from the store I slipped in the fakes with the ones I had just bought. I scratched 2 losers then told him to try it. I said "you'll probably have beginner's luck". He scratched it off, studied it for a minute, then started hooping and hollering that he won $10,000! His new wife and my wife (his sister) got all excited too. Then I gave him another one and said "here, scratch another one you lucky bastage". Of course this was another $10,000 winner. Let me tell you the crowd went wild then! I was having a really hard time keeping a straight face. Meanwhile, my wife called their mother to tell her the great news. That's when I lost it since I had let her in on the joke about a month before, but apparently she had forgotten. You should've seen the puzzled look on their faces. It was like they didn't want to believe me. Then I told my BIL to read the back of the ticket. I think he got it when he read the phrase "You can redeem this ticket in your dreams". It took my new SIL about a year to talk to me again. The thing I found odd about it all was that he never even offered to share a dime of the winnings with me......go figure.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Tough crowd! :cheers:


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

I love funny stories, this is great! Lol


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

We used to have this housekeeper that came in the MICU breakroom to eat lunch on the 7P-7A shift & annoyingly talked on our phone. We devised a plan to help her find a new place to eat. I had brought chili for lunch one night. I warmed it up & poured it in a new plastic bedpan & poured three apple juices in a urinal. I sat across the table in front of her & began eating my lunch. When I glanced up at her with chili intentionally running down my chin, there was a look of complete disbelief on her face. I just smiled & said, "This is some good chit. You want some?" She jumped up out of her chair, ran out of our breakroom, & never stepped foot in the Unit again. :wink:


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> We used to have this housekeeper that came in the MICU breakroom to eat lunch on the 7P-7A shift & annoyingly talked on our phone. We devised a plan to help her find a new place to eat. I had brought chili for lunch one night. I warmed it up & poured it in a new plastic bedpan & poured three apple juices in a urinal. I sat across the table in front of her & began eating my lunch. When I glanced up at her with chili intentionally running down my chin, there was a look of complete disbelief on her face. I just smiled & said, "This is some good chit. You want some?" She jumped up out of her chair, ran out of our breakroom, & never stepped foot in the Unit again. :wink:


Lol gross!


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

For anyone who works in an area with a coffee pot, replace the non-dairy creamer with instant potato flakes. It's some funny chit....


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

teamgafftop1 said:


> For anyone who works in an area with a coffee pot, replace the non-dairy creamer with instant potato flakes. It's some funny chit....


And put crushed habeneros in the coffee grounds...


----------



## kyra&brice (Jan 8, 2010)

I bought 7 layout blinds on ebay one time and had them shipped to work.I was out in the field running a crane the day they came in and my boss thought it would be funnie to take them out of the box and put a sleeping bag in the box.They called me and told me I had 7 big boxes come in.I knew what it was and couldn't waight to get back to the shop fast enuff that day.When I got there every one wanted to know what was in the boxes.So I told them I would show them.I opened the first one and about cried.They were like you paid how much for a sleeping bag.I was so mad and started to call the guy I bought them from to find out what this was.I was going to ream this guy a new one and they let me go off for about 5 min before they went to the office and brought them out.So not only did I get 7 new blinds but 7 new sleeping bags.I look at it now and that was pretty darn funnie.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

sweenyite said:


> And put crushed habeneros in the coffee grounds...


I'm glad I don't work with you, Sweenyite!


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

We stole all of this guys office supplies from his desk one piece at a time on a construction site. He kept questioning us, but he couldn't prove chit. Then one day he ordered all new stuff. We intercepted the runner when the new stuff came in and replaced all the new stuff with his old stuff and taped the boxes back up. It was pretty funny watching him open the 1st box and pull out his old hole punch that had his name written on it. He got this weird look on his face and said "Dam you guys are good".


----------



## Porky (Nov 1, 2006)

Leaving a fart bomb in a foam & fabric office chair.
The next person to sit down there releases it for the world to smell.
Great to pull on management.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

More fun with road kill..........

A couple hundred years ago I worked for an electrical company in Spring! One of the journeyman was an old bareback rider that still wore his felt hat and thought he was some kind of cool...one of the guys that drives with his left wrist on the wheel! Since he drove his truck home every evening he would back in the shop to turn his paperwork in! So he never saw the front of his truck before he left!

We stopped and picked up a couple of road killed squirrels on the way in one evening and I tied them to his front bumper by their necks! Looked like he had hung them!

He had to drive all the way through Spring and across the tracks with them and when he got home his wife, kids and neighbor were outside.......he was HOT! 

Was several weeks before he would talk to me! He said people were honking and cussing him! :smile:


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Bull Red said:


> I can't imagine why you quit. LOL
> 
> I gave my BIL 2 fake scratch offs worth $10,000 each 'cuz he said he didn't want any 'cuz he never won anything. When I got back from the store I slipped in the fakes with the ones I had just bought. I scratched 2 losers then told him to try it. I said "you'll probably have beginner's luck". He scratched it off, studied it for a minute, then started hooping and hollering that he won $10,000! His new wife and my wife (his sister) got all excited too. Then I gave him another one and said "here, scratch another one you lucky bastage". Of course this was another $10,000 winner. Let me tell you the crowd went wild then! I was having a really hard time keeping a straight face. Meanwhile, my wife called their mother to tell her the great news. That's when I lost it since I had let her in on the joke about a month before, but apparently she had forgotten. You should've seen the puzzled look on their faces. It was like they didn't want to believe me. Then I told my BIL to read the back of the ticket. I think he got it when he read the phrase "You can redeem this ticket in your dreams". It took my new SIL about a year to talk to me again. The thing I found odd about it all was that he never even offered to share a dime of the winnings with me......go figure.


we did the same to some kin folk back in TN. talk about funny. you should have been on the other end of that phone call


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

35 years ago a relative found 6 black roosters in a cage in his front yard, on the day of his 50th birthday. He called all the usual suspects to find out what the deal was. One guy finally told him they were "pallbearers for a dead co*k".


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

I sold someones car at work one day for $200.00. He parked across the street from work and I put a for sale sign on it saying see Ken in office across street.. He was sure pizzed when they wanted it NOW...He never did find out it was me... He kept blaming the guy that always pulled the jokes at work...


----------



## flashlight (Jul 9, 2007)

About 15 years ago, was on a deer lease with a bunch of buddies who liked to party the first night of opening weekend. The typical thing was for everyone to go out and get tanked the night before opening morning, stumble in around midnight and then have to get up before day break to get in the stand. After a couple of years of this, me and a cousin of mine got tired of it. We decided we would make these guys pay for it. We arrived too late to the lease to go out with the guys. Sure enough, around 1 am they start stumbling into the cabin. We let them get good and asleep and change all of their watches to 5 am. We then changed the alarm clock and had the alarm go off. All the guys loaded up in the Suburban to get in their stands and could not believe how time flew by so fast. We dropped everyone off at their stands at 2am and then went back to the cabin.
We give them about two hours and then finally went back and picked them up. 5 guys were dumb struck as to why the sun was not coming up, because by their watches it was 7 am. Talk about being mad for a long time at us! We broke them of going out before the hunt though. I thought it was worth it!


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

I glued one guys fancy made personal with his name on it coffee cup down overnight and when he came in the next morning he grabbed it and headed to the coffee pot with just the handle in his hand..


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Had a boss once who kept a bottle of scotch in his desk and every evening he would make a "roadie" for the road as he called it,

he kept telling me you should try scotch, you would like it

after he left a couple of times, I would go into his office and make me a "roadie" too, sure enough I liked it too

later that week, he confronted me and said he thought the night maids were drinking his scotch, because he thought the level of the scotch in the bottle was less than he remembered the night before


I said, no way, maids drinking your scotch?, no way. Why don't you get a pen and after you make your "roadie" tonight, and mark with the pen the scotch level on the bottle. He did exactly that.

After he left, I went into his office and poured a little of his scotch into a cup and hid it in my office.

The next morning, the boss comes in and first thing he checks the scotch level and sure enough it was way below what he had marked the night before. He ran into my office to show me the results and said see I told you, the maids are drinking my scotch. I told him, that he may have marked the scotch level wrong and tonight mark it again to make sure of his findings before he goes reporting this to the building management. Well he did exactly that, that evening after he made his nightly "roadie".

After he left, I went into his office and poured the scotch I had taken the previous night back into his bottle.

The next morning, when he came to work, I went in my bosses office as he checked the mark against the scotch level. You talk about a look of confusion. He started trying to explain where he had marked it the night before and now the level was above that mark. I told him he was a drunk and to leave the maids out of this.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

These are some good stories lol. ya'll are giving me some ideas!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

True story that happened to my brother and myself on Conroe about 30 years ago!

When the conditions were bad on the coast, we usually wound up fishing somewhere else! Conditions were bad on the coast so we headed to Lake Conroe.

Everybody knows the crappie move under the bridges at certain times of the year and when they did you could tear them up around the 14th piling from the Conroe side of the 1097 bridge! So night fishing this spot was our plan.


Around 2300 hours or so, the 3 guys fishing 4 pilings toward the Shiloh marina saw us box another slab and fueled with massive amounts of alcohol decided it was time they got their share! They motored over and tied up in the same area and about 20 feet from us and commenced to casting directly under our aluminum bote! Shortly, of course, we’re all tangled and nobody is catching anything! Then they get belligerent and start talking the trash becoming of their respective conditions.

I tell Sasquatch,” it’s knot worth it, let’s just leave”, and he agrees. So we go to Shiloh, load the bote and as we’re heading toward Conroe across the 1097 bridge I yell “STOP”! Just past the end of the bridge off the starboard hood were these HUGE limestone rocks that would most certainly take 2 people to carry! We make a hasty yet sound selection and carry it back to the faint light emanating from under the bridge and balance it on the bridge railing! We’re both doing the best we can to contain ourselves, but it’s hard! We could hear every word they were mumbling to each other, the air was still, you could hear the bug noises, it really was peaceful then KABOOM!!! That big rock hit the water about 2 feet off their bow and all 3 fully grown men were screaming like high school girls at a “Friday the 13th” movie!

A few seconds later as we were getting back to the truck we heard their big motor fire up and they took off toward Shiloh! I guess they were giving it up for the night too! LOL


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

Not really a prank but.....

We got a new foreman once and on his first day I started a pot of coffee he looked at me and said " I'm not paying you to make coffee" so I reached down took the coffee pot and locked in the bathroom...He was so stupid he couldn't even think to just unplug the pot to stop it from making coffee...


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

We had a guy at my old job who had a particular lunch box he was quite attached to. It reached a certain level of mythical status, and to mess with it was certain to bring doom upon you. His favored spot for it was on top of the coke machine.
I was looking for unique things to waste money on at a local thrift store when lo and behold, the lunch box. It was a dead ringer.
But what to do? What to do....
I placed it on a curb, and took a propane torch to it. I convinced it to melt over the curb, then let it cool. kind of a waterfall effect off the curb. Then one shift while I was on break and he was in the control room I switched his out for the melted one. 
Nearly gave the old man a heart attack!

Payback involved my locker and a whole lot of foam peanuts.

Back in the Marines we were having a prank war with the second crew. 
We were stationed in Yuma, AZ, which has alot of stray cats. We rounded up a few, and stuffed them in the freight elevator (small, about 4' x 4' elevator, literally for freight and gear). Paid some random dude in the barracks $20 to call the tower and tell them he was with crash crew and they were sending donuts in the elevator.....Sent the elevator up....yeah..... 

Hummm, I've got plenty more. I've been a bad bad boy.....
In the barracks at Millington we would sneak up to the roof with a trashcan full of water, and dump it on the squids during formation.....did that about a half dozen times and never got caught....
Barracks in Yuma were 2 to a room with a shared head between two rooms (2 x 2)...
Buddy of mine was known for knocking down some tail. His roomate was a tool, though, who nobody liked. They were on different shifts. Buddy went on leave while roomate was at work. We went in the room and put Barry White on CD repeat. Put a sock on the doorknob and locked the door. Roomate came back to the barracks and slept on the catwalk. He finally went in after about six hours of waiting. 

Barracks building was a horseshoe shape. Inside the horseshoe was the H&HS office. But our barracks was mostly shiftworkers, and it wasn't uncommon to come home from a shift, or a weeknight out partying in Mexico, and park in the designated spots. H&HS Sgt Major was a huge ***** about parking in his spot, he would come in randomly at like 0400 to run from the office, and he'd write you up for parking in his spot. He drove a Miata. Yeah. A few Marines vs. a Miata....we picked it up and turned it sideways several times after he would leave on his morning run. He wasn't a fan and called us all out of the barracks to muster one day over it. Chewed our asses. So, someone got the bright idea to "requestion" an MWR rental van (Ie, hotwire) and park it in his spot. And then take the wheels off of it, and hide those behind the dumpster.


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Good friend of mine runs a resturant. He had a plumbing problem in the mens room, leaking pipe by the men's urinal. Repair took longer than he firgured, so he place a five gallon bucket under the dripping pipe while awaiting the new urinal.

I go in to wash my hands, see this and figure to see if he listens to me while he is on the phone.

"Hey, are we suppose to dump the bucket out after we use it?" The look on his face as he tried to figure out if I was serious or not!!!


----------



## Jeep79 (Jul 6, 2009)

At our deer lease one year a Dad kills a rattlesnake and coils it up and freezes it to take home for a kid's science project. He forgets the snake. I am notorious for cleaning left over stuff out of the refrigerators. I unwrap the snake thinking it was sausage someone had left and I was going to throw it away. After I clean my britches and get my heart rate back down I carefully rewrap the snake and put it back in the freezer. Next night others are in camp and one is grilling. I get the package out of the freezer and announce I am cooking my sausage. Buddy says give me that I will cook it. He unwraps it and he is more afraid of snakes than I and he practically passes out on us.

Couple nights later my Buddy harvests a deer. After cleaning the deer he asks me if I would take the guts to the graveyard. I said sure. I go to my jeep and start it, put it in reverse to back it out of the garage and it wont go. I take it out of gear and put it in reverse again and still no go. About that time he and all the rest of the guys in camp come out to the garage and asks if there is a problem. I tell him I think my transmission is shot cause I cant go in reverse. He says " Well your back wheels are turning. That is when I realize he has jacked up my rear wheels.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

My Dad was true lotto player, from day one till the day he died. Back around 1990 he was gonna take a shower, told me to write down the lotto numbers for him. He went to take a shower, I went into his cabinet and got his ticket out and wrote down his numbers. He gets out about 15 mins later and yells thru the house, did you get my numbers? I yelled they are on the kitchen table! About 5 mins later I hear him screaming like a little girl, hooping and hollaring. HE called my mom cause she worked nights and was hollaring in the phone. I had to go in there and give him the real numbers. 

HE wanted to kill me that night! We still joked about it the day before he passed.


----------



## YoungGun1 (Jan 8, 2009)

Here are a few of my favorites from college...

1. We would dump a bag of flower in one of the umbrellas at the front door. The first good rain would be one of the best days of the year. Unfortunately, my roommate was in a suit that day!

2. We use to prank one roommate by putting lemonade powder in the shower head. He couldn't smell or see it but he sure was sticky when he got out!!

3. One of my roommates always slammed the back door when he would go out to his truck. One can of spray Pam on the tile by the back door put an end to that.

4. We would go by a local auto glass store and get a bag of auto glass. Once one of our buddies would leave their keys sitting around, we would go outside, roll the window down, and throw auto glass in their front seat (and on the ground outside the door). They would drive around for a few days with a plastic bag on the window, only to get to the shop and find out that all he needed to do was roll the window up! Hilarious!!

5. Take insulation and use a cheese grater to shave off some very thin pieces into a buddy's underwear or sock drawer. They will itch for DAYS!!!

6. Next time you are at a mexican food restaurant with friends and someone gets up to go to the restroom, take their straw and suck up about an inch of queso or beans. Then take the straw and put it back into their drink (works best if the drink is dark). The next sip with catch them by surprise!!

Good luck!!


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

One day at the beach me and my buds had been wading the surf and our wives showed up with our kids around noon. My wife brought a wading pool for the kids and asked me to fill it up with a 5 gallon bucket. When it was about 1/2 full I noticed a mullet in the pool. My bud says "hey you bucketed a mullet". I'm thinking "yeah right, well maybe". Another bucket later there are 2 mullet in the pool. I think someone's pulling my leg then. Next bucket there's 1/2 a dozen mullet in the pool. My friend was tossing mullet out of his bait bucket into the pool. We still laugh about that now and then.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I make people a dribble can cutting a small hole just under the opening beer or soda .I had the flagulance so bad at deer camp my freinds took my sleeping bag as we stayed in a tent and hid it in the woods on a cold night .


----------



## kelley350x (Mar 4, 2010)

Two words "Liquid *****" It is a small bottle of really stinky liquid, use with caution.. It will make you vomit if you use to much..

We sprayed a coworkers safe-t-box with the stuff and when he went it to get his tools he thought someone had taken a dump in his desk... Search for it on youtube...

A friend of mine has train horns and likes to wait until he knows we are in bed and drives up in the yard and lays on the horns.. We waited until he crashed one night and took the horns from the bed of the truck and placed them in the back seat, then ran a wire from his trailer light connector to his airhorn relay... The truck is a standard so we really hoped he would not get in and push the brake.. We got his girlfriend to call and tell him she had ran out of gas and he needed to bring her some.. we called her and told her it was time and she got the ball rolling... he got up and was gripping the whole time about how dumb she was for running out of gas.. he hopped into the truck, fired it up, and let off of the clutch. He drove about 200. to the end of my driveway and hit the brakes.... ha ha when that horn sounded he literally shut the key off and rolled out of the truck onto the ground... lol he sold the horns a few days later.....


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

I was on a buddy's computer and went to netflix where he was already signed in. I put a couple of "gay friendly" movies at the top of his queue.

Signed up a friend for Trailer Life magazine. He ended up getting in a huge argument on the phone with them when they tried to collect.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Because it was an unsucessful hunt in Llano!! LMAO..:slimer:



Haute Pursuit said:


> Harbormaster said:
> 
> 
> > While coming from Llano one morning around 0200 and heading to our house off of 16 out towards Fredricksburg, my polack buddy and myself stopped and picked up a road killed doe. When we got back to the camp I humped the doe all the way to the fence right beside Sasquatch
> ...


----------



## speed_m5 (Jun 2, 2008)

I did a classic that has been around a long time. I put a rubber band around the trigger of the spray nozzle on the sink with it pointing out, now being that my GF is only 4'6" you can guess where it hit her. LOL it was on after that


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Placed a big can of pork n beans in a beach campout fire onetime...I sat there until I heard a pop, then stepped back about 20ft and BOOM...hot napalm is what I was told.

Not me, but did you know tabasco on a hard hat band will leave a red welp across a forehead...the more sweat the better!

Ceiling tile dust on a bed sheet will make for one itchy night!

Secretly finding out someones lotto numbers, then writing them down on the community info board for them to check in the morning, might just get you an *** whoopin!

Talking about bear attacks before your wife and SIL take their afternoon hike in Colorado, then sneaking out the back door and hiding behind a tree...might just get you an *** whoopin too!

Taping the handle down on the sink spray attachment, then pointing it outward is always good for a laugh!

I got more but these are the most memorable.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

I use to work with a guy that was anal about his tire pressures. He would check them every day at work since we had a compressor. We started letting a few pounds out of a different tire each day. After a while we would overfill a different one each day. I think that he eventually went insane and burned the place down.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

boomgoon said:


> I use to work with a guy that was anal about his tire pressures. He would check them every day at work since we had a compressor. We started letting a few pounds out of a different tire each day. After a while we would overfill a different one each day. I think that he eventually went insane and burned the place down.


I didn't know you used to work with Trodery?


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

My first refinery job the vending machines didn't take dollar bills, so it didn't take long to discover that a pocket full of change was had more merit than a $5 bill. We had a lot of through traffic in our offices and I glued a quarter 2 dimes and a few pennies to the floor in front of the water cooler in a spilled out pattern.. It was a hoot to watch everyone's sneaky tactics on trying to pick up the change without being discovered and see their expression as they knew they were made.. 
I also made a huge ugly 4 inch spider out of a washer & ostrich feathers. I routed it to hang in the above catwalk on the other side of the counter and the washer to give a little weight so it would fall on demand and tap others that came up to talk right on the shoulder. It was hard as heck to keep a straight face and yank it back up into hiding without being discovered because a few of those big ol boys get a little rowdy. Can't remember all the others that I got away with but do recall this made my file..


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

When we graduated High School from Kingwood we swam out to the middle of the lake at the entrance to Kingwood and broke into the 4 story sign. We then hung a sign we made of 4 king bedsheets and weights at the bottom which read...." It ain't for knowledge we go to College! Class of '92". Everyone who drove from Kingwood to UH for graduation saw it......


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

I once taped an airhorn under a jackholes deer stand


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

One of the Sgts I work with order a nice knife, he talked about it for days. He works the evening shift, I work days. The knife came in and I called him to let him know, he said to have someone bring in to him at a bank he was working at. So a coworker and I cut the box open, take out the new knife, and replace it with a plasic knife, fork and spoon taped together, I added a note saying his knife was back ordered and for the inconvenience, to have a complementary swiss army knife. I was not there when he opened it but the officer that delievered it said he read the note first, then the plastic swiss army knife slid out, for about 5 secs, he was mad as he77


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

I used to party with a pretty rowdy bunch. At one party, I went to the restroom, and there was a big jar of Vaseline sitting on the counter. Took the vaseline and smeared thin layer all over commode seat. It was sure to get one of the gals. It did.

The problem was it was MY gal. She came out of the bathroom cussing and hollering "LETS GO!, you won't believe what some pervert did all over the toilet seat! I am going home and soak my butt in bleach!"

It took a while to calm her down, and I told her "I heard SOMEONE had just smeared vasoline on the seat.

It was about 2 months later before I told her who really did it! LOL She kinda laughed......very sarcastically.

Later
R3F


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

When I was in high school I worked for an older, new car dealership in downtown Houston that was literally infested with huge rats!! We had a parts delivery guy that was scared to death of the rats and we used to mess with all the time. One afternoon, we had a caught a huge rat in a steel jaw trap ( these were big muthas) that we had set. We took the dead rat and placed it carefully across the gas pedal of the delivery truck and waited patiently for Clint to get in the truck for his afternoon deliveries. We tried to contain ourselves as we went through our usual joking with him before he got in the truck. Eventually, he got in the truck still smiling at our jabbing. He got in and closed the door, started the truck, put it in gear and was rolling out of the lot when he discovered the furry friend at his feet. I swear, he vaulted out of the truck window just like an Indy driver with it still rolling. The truck entually stopped at a curb and I thought Clint was going to kill all of us, but we were laughing so hard I don't think he could even get a swing in! I still laugh about that today...Fun Times!!


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

*Dirty diapers!*

The first Thanksgiving after my son was born we were at my parents house. I always complained about changing the boy's diaper and how bad it smelled. So later that morning I had gotten a fresh diaper and slipped it full of pumpkin pie filling.
After changing my son again (and complaining loud enough for the entire house to hear) I grabbed the pumpkin filled diaper and proceeded to show everyone what was in it. 
They were all grossed by the contents of the diaper and when I scooped up two fingers of the contents and quickly gobbled it down, I thought both of my parents were going to spew!

That was a great Thanksgiving! :wink:


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

we had a guy that was terrified of mice. So I cut the ears off of a doe we had hanging and stuffed them in the bottom of his sleeping bag. He got in and when his feet the the ears-- he freaked out. took us a while to get him calmed back down. he was just mumbling over and over "f'in rats!" Funny


----------



## chazbo (Sep 7, 2006)

One of the best ones I ever saw happened with a Highway crew I was working with on Vancouver Island, British Columbia. The project had a trailer set up that had 2 rooms. 1 room was the crew lunch room, and the other was the Superintendent office. 

Everyone would come and go during the day, and often the door to the trailer were left open. There was a pair of Ravens that happened to figure out a scheme. Ravens are smarter than heck...incredibly intelligent birds, and pretty large as well. One raven would sit on top of the trailer, and the other raven would go in the lunch room, and scavenge what it could. It would tear open lunch bags, and eat anything it could. This went on for a while, until one day........

One day one of the fellers, managed to sneak up behind the trailer while the ravens were doing their thing. He popped inside the trailer real quick, and closed the door before the raven inside could react. Then he managed to chase the raven onto the Sup's office, and close the door.

After about 4 hours, the Sup goes to the office, opens the door.....Raven comes flying out like it was shot out of a cannon. Scares the **** out of the sup. Raven had torn the office up.....paper and raven cra,,p everywhere.

I don't think we ever saw the ravens after that..............


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Im all outta green guys! These are some good stories though!


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

In college I left over Thanksgiving break and flew out to see my then fiance. I left my truck in a buddies garage. Him and his room mates rolled it out to the curb and put a for sale sign on it and my cell number....it was a 4 year old Ranger and they put RUNS GREAT $800. My phone rang 24 hours a day until I got back.

So 8 years later I had never gotten him back. I was in MS and he had just got a job in Houston. I ran a classified in the Chronicle and two or three other newspapers all for different stuff..free lab puppies, cheap vehicle, free stuff. After two weeks I called him and asked him about all the stuff he was selling...after a few seconds for it to sink in he talked pretty ugly to me, until I reminded him about trying to sell my truck!


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

those are some good ones :cheers:

I use to work at Kmart while i was in High School the guy that ran layaway was named tommy while we were back there cleaning the restrooms he got the idea of taking some little debbie brownies and smearing a few on the seat and floor then place one on the seat on a napkin after he rolled it up to look like a turd lol then he goes up to Richard and goes man somebody made a mess in the bathrooms back here i need your help cleaning this (stuff) up so richard goes in there and is like oh he77 no about that time tommy reaches down and grabs the brownie and takes a bite lol i laughed so hard my face hurt it took poor richard a while to get over that one lol


Another good prank is we use to play a game called purse we would hide by the sign in Country Terrace 2 in highlands before they built the exxon there and set a purse out on the road about were the driver would be able to reach down and grab it lol just wait till someone would pull up and open there door right when they reach down to grab it we either yanked it away or made it look like a animal was in it moving around lol the funny thing was most people loved it when we scared the **** out of them lol


----------



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

I have to admit, I have nothing on y'all. These are pretty good!


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

I used to work at the WWT unit of a refinery and we'd always be on the lookout for unknown stuff going to process sewers as it might not be healthy for our system. Oneday my boss and I spotted some pink liquid flowing to a process sewer and we weren't sure of what it was. My then boss, before heading to a meeting asked me to grab a sample and check it out. Looking at it, I noticed it looked just like my pink lemonade. I had some of those little fast mix packets and decided to make a little sample of my own. 
Long story short, I put the lemonade in a sample bottle and sat it on the desk. When my boss walked in and asked what I'd found out...I reached over picked up the bottle, took a big swig and said, "a little on the acidic side... maybe 3.5"...he about shat all over himself, got all red and yelled, You dumbarse, there's **** out here that can kill you! 
I was rollin as were the other 4 that I'd told about my plan.


----------



## Triad_Marine (Aug 31, 2009)

I had friends who got married on april fools day and I was a brides maid I bought a cheap dress that looked almost like my dress and got it all muddy like I had fallen and went to my groom pal crying about 15 minutes before the ceremony ... His wife and I found it super funny him ... not so much ... I let him believe the whole time I was coming down the aisle like that and when I came out in my clean dress he couldn't even keep a straight face it was awesome!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

We were looking at the big botes at the bote show one year and as my dad and I were talking to a couple of the salesmen the porthole opened on the bote we were standing by and Sasquatch said, "could someone please get me some paper!"

Wish I had a pic of their faces! :biggrin:


----------



## bowed up (Apr 1, 2007)

calf feeder cubes in the cab of a buddies pickup....no matter how well you clean, there will always still be a few left somewhere under a seat....they tend to get raunchy after a while.

working in volly fire dept. in a small town you make friends with officers. one day we were chilling at the police station shooting the bull with some of the officers, an officer snuck out to a fellow officers patrol car and hid a coyote call (dieing rabbit sound). well this officer went to leave the station and made it to the nearest stop sign and they hit the caller. all you saw was the patrol car slamming on its breaks and you could hear the transmission grinding trying to find park and the door flies open.....to this day he still hasnt found the call and it gets used every once in a while.

run fishing string behind a coworkers desk from his chair to everything on his desk. push the chair under the desk....when he goes to pull the chair out...everything goes off the back of the desk......disclaimer: dont do this to the computer, boss doesnt think that is too funny.


----------



## Deep C 915 (Jul 19, 2010)

Had a neurotic friend who struggled with out a vehicle for almost a year and finally saved enough to buy a nice used 4 runner. He could not wait to show his boys so he drove straight over to my house .We decided to wrapped his drive shaft with zip ties and as he drove it made a terrible ticking noise, it was great the faster he drove the faster the clacking noise became. As he backed out of the drive way and we all asked what was that sound. He backed up and drove forward about 15 times and each time we clowned him more on how he got screwed, you’ve thrown a rod and they sold you a lemon etc…….Well he drove straight to the car lot and started raising 9 kinds of he77 demanding his $ back. The car lot pulled his 4runner up on the lift and showed him or work and I think they even turned it on him clowning him about how we got him. That was priceless.

PS 
I think your boss was sweet on ya...just saying


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

fill hubcaps with crawfish.

One shrimp in the defroster vent. Car is toast!

Fish guts on the muffler

zip tie on the drive shaft

Hard boil an egg. Crack the shell but not the membrane. Leave in hidding place. A week or so...it will pop. not good!

Fill all your buddies sockets with greese.

Jack up the drive wheels of the car or truck off the ground by 1/2 inch. Car/truck will start, go into gear....and just spin.

the list oges on and on.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Deep C 915 said:


> PS
> I think your boss was sweet on ya...just saying


 I think so! lol

By the way, if you put a small piece of masking tape to the end of the zip tie, it won't make noise till ya get down the road a little bit....then the tape gives and HA HA HA HAAA HAAA HAAAAAA!!!

Its a new twist to a classic prank.:cheers:


----------



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

buddies and i would return from lunch during our high school days and pick up the same little car and carry it across the parking lot. we would move it pretty far off. as far as i know, he never did figure out why this happening. it was funny to be there

i had also done the fake lottery scratch off to my dad - it was for $500,000 i think. the reaction was priceless though. he said that all the grand kids college fund was taken care of.

also i had done the white elephant christmas xchange at work a few years ago and used an adult toy that a women would use - needless to say it really livened up the party.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

i never miss an opportunity to pull a quick'un.......

year's ago there was a D8 Cat hoisted off it's tracks in the shop.....

from about 3' in the air the hook broke and it slammed back to the ground
shaking the whole building and about two city blocks........

sounded like a big bomb went off followed by an earthquake

i quickly grabbed a pair o'boots, stuck'em under the tracks, poured a little red hydraulic fluid around, and waited.......

when the secretary/receptionist came runnin' outta the office to see what happened, i reached for the boots and started hollerin', "CHARLIE! CHARLIE!"


she fainted


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

*and then there was the barber's wife.......*

A guy sticks his head into a barber shop and asks, "How long before I can get a haircut?"

The barber looks around the shop and says, "About 2 hours."

The guy leaves.

A few days later the same guy sticks his head in the door and asks, "How long before I can get a haircut?"

The barber looks around at shop full of customers and says, "About 3 hours."

The guy leaves.

A week later the same guy sticks his head in the shop and asks, "How long before I can get a haircut?"

The barber looks around the shop and says, "About an hour and half."

The guy leaves.

The barber looks over at a friend in the shop and says, "Hey, Bill, follow that guy and see where he goes. He keeps asking how long he has to wait for a haircut, but then doesn't come back."

A little while later, Bill comes back into the shop, laughing hysterically.

The barber asks, "Bill, where did he go when he left here?"

Bill looks up, tears in his eyes and says, "Your house!"


----------



## kelley350x (Mar 4, 2010)

On Christmas Two years ago I showed up at my mother in laws with the babys car seat ratchet strapped to the back of my motorcycle, my baby was only 5 days old.. everyone was coming outside to give me a chewing until they noticed the car seat was empty..

Then on easter I was carrying the baby in my arms and my wife was walking across the yard carrying the car seat and she tripped herself about the time she rounded the corner so everyone could see her... My mother in law was so pisst when she saw me round the corner holding the little man and laughing..

When we were kids there was little bridge on the highway right beside our driveway. My Grandmother sales avon and always had a closet full of old purses. She would give them to us and we would put a little chicken poop or hog poop in them and lay them in the highway to watch people stop and pickup it never took them long to chunk them back out...... We got tired of that so we dropped a 2x4 in the bottom with a piece of nylon rope going out the bottom of the purse. We dropped the rope through a drainhole on the bridge and tied another 2x4 to the other end of the rope. 

The first two cars that stopped noticed the rope and dropped the purse, the third car took the bait.. They snagged the purse, slammed the car door and took off... they had went about 50' and the rope sucked tight... the 3/8" or so nylon rope actually held.... The car door got yanked open and the car came to a screaming halt.... We were hiding in the woods on our dirt bikes and the driver and passenger both jumped out of the car about the time we fired up the bikes and shot gas, we went off onto the surrounding hunting lease.. The two people drove to all three houses on our street and asked if anyone recognized that purse and if the know any kids in the area that have dirt bikes... No one admitted anything... Lol the three people they talked to was my Aunt, My Mom, and My Grandmother... I dont know how my Dad never found out what happened..


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I guess I could write a book as most could, but putting Duck entralls on top of the spare tire will usually do it for awhile!


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Dont Pass Out at a Party.....*

Had a buddy "take a nap" at a party.....Laid a sign on his chest..."BJs...........$ .25". Stuffed his shirt pocket with $1.00s, $5.00, and $10.00s.....plus a few quarters, then took his picture.

Later
R3F


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Back in my oil patch days we used "turkish towels" which is just cut up clothing boxed up. Well one of the guys finds some women's intimates in the box and puts them in another old pumper's lunch box. The old pumper found the item when he got home not knowing who had put them in there.
The next day he comes in the office sits down about to cry talking about how his wife "found some panties" in his lunch box and was packing everything in the house and leaving just would not believe that he knew nothing about them. About this time the dude who put em in the box eases out of the office and gets in his truck, Pumper says "ok let's go" so we get in the trucks and sneak over to his house and watch as the guilty dog expains that the panties were put in there by him, the poor wife had no clue what he was talking about. Talk about backfire we rode that boy forever about losing "his panties" in pumpers lunch box.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Here is a fun one for around the house. 

When the wife goes to the gyno, they run some tests and then send a little post card advising that everything is A OK. 

Once, I was getting the mail, found that post card, and took the opportunity to write in the comments blank - contact us immediately about your herpes infection. 

I mixed the postcard back in with the mail, and just watched. The look on her face was priceless. 

Another fun one for around the house. The Warden tends to fall sleeep on the couch. So, I grabbed some lint out of the drier, rolled it up into a little clump, eased back her covers, and deposited the lint on her stomach. Then, I got the dog all excited, and he started barking. She awakes and asked - whats going on? I tell her, the dog saw a mouse. Then, I tell her to go to bed. She pulls back the covers, sees the lint, and screams like you would not believe. I think she jumped four feet off that couch. 

Good times.


----------



## iwanashark (Jul 13, 2009)

I love this thread. good idea. A few years back my crew of 3 which happen to be my best freinds were working down in Galveston. For lunch everyday we would go park on a near by beach. After we ate my freind Travis would search the beach for shells or whatever he could find. He always found broken sand dollars. He vowed that one day he would find a whole one. He ended up misssing a day and my othere buddy and I decided it would be funny to purchase several sand dollars from the gift shop and place them all over the beach we ate at. The next day while searching his face lit up. He could not beleive that he found so many. He had theories of how they got there. The fact we placed them there was not one of them. It was hilarious when we told him the truth. 

I know its an innocent one but still funny


----------



## riverdog (Jun 13, 2007)

Back in high school, 3 friends and I were fishing down in Mexico. The night before the charter trip we stayed out a bit late. 1 guy and myself stayed out about half an hour later than the other two. When we got back they were out cold with about 2 hours until alarm time. We changed the clocks, put on our bathing suits made some breakfast sandwiches and waited for them to rise about 1 1/2 hours earlt. Told them we would wait on my Dad and to go get a taxi called. We each went to bed that night with a full stomach and warm beds to ourself. I still dont think they have forgiven us since they spent half the trip sleepin on the boat. The look on their face fighting their instincts that they had slept for half an hour and the clock saying different was very awesome.


----------



## Big_poppabear (Mar 31, 2007)

After reading this thread I just unplugged my coworkers keyboard and mouse from his desktop. I couldnt hold it in but he was getting mad when he couldn't log back on.


----------



## hook'n'em (Aug 11, 2007)

While fishing under the lights late at night off a floating cabin, a seagull got snared in a buddy's line. He reeled it in, untangled it and threw it in another buddies cabin while they were sleeping. Screamed like a bunch of school girls.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Ernest said:


> Here is a fun one for around the house.
> 
> When the wife goes to the gyno, they run some tests and then send a little post card advising that everything is A OK.
> 
> ...


You ain't right, Ernest! That's some funny chit. I bet she clocked you with a rooling pin for that. :cheers:


----------



## polekaat (Oct 17, 2006)

My wife was feeling amorous one night as we lay in bed watching TV. She started kissing me and rubbing up against me. She then took my hand and started to suck on my fingers. I couldn't resist. I told her "aww baby, that's the finger that broke through the toilet paper".


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Red3Fish said:


> Had a buddy "take a nap" at a party.....Laid a sign on his chest..."BJs...........$ .25". Stuffed his shirt pocket with $1.00s, $5.00, and $10.00s.....plus a few quarters, then took his picture.
> 
> Later
> R3F


I like that. Went to a college party when we were seniors in high school. About midnight after viscious drinking games I decided that it was time to go. One of our buddies said he was having too much fun & would catch us later. He showed up the next day at one of my buddies house to watch a football game with one of his eyebrows shaved off. Party napping is dangerous!


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

When the IPhone 4 came out our AT&T rep hooked us up and several folks at the office ordered and recieved them before the hit the shelves. As it turns out everyone that preorder got theirs before I got mine. I came in one afternoon and the receptionist said, "...your phone finally arrived". I go to my desk and open the package only to find they guys had replaced the new IPhone 4 with a ratty older version. 

That was pretty funny.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Keep 'em comin guys, ya'll are keepin me entertained!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

saran wrap stretched across the toilet...


----------



## fiftypesos (Aug 2, 2009)

ha, these are a hoot.

Here is one. Back in graduate school I use to run the x-ray diffraction machine to identify the types of clays in soil samples.

They university got some new captain cop police feller. Somebody was taking him all around the university labs as a tour I recon. Anyway, on the door to my lab there was an X-Ray Hazard sign because it creates x-rays through high voltage electricity.

So they knock on the door and I kick it open and introduce this new university slicker. The first question out of his mouth was "What is the source of the x-rays in this lab"? Me being the smarty pants that I always have been and much smarter than this fellow, I reached over and opened the hood and grabbed a piece of gabro out and tossed it to this feller. He dropped it on the spot like a hot potato and increased the distance between it and himself by a good 100 feet.

Me and my buddy started laughing our shirts off. This guy was really scared! He did not like it much and tried his darn best to get me in trouble. Good thing was I was friends with the dean, associate dean, program chair etc... They thought it was even funnier then I did.


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

We used to walk up town where I grew up (mighty small town) and stand in front of the post office with a piece of fishing line tied to a stop sign across the road. As cars would go by we would hold the string up high enough to catch the tops of their antennas and watch them bounce back and forth. Some people would even pull over down the road a piece trying to figure out what was going on. That was always good for an hour of fun on an unsupervised summer afternoon.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

During my last semester of nursing school I was working as a tech in the ER. There was a Doc working his first shift at our facillity. It slowed down around midnight & he was going to head up to his sleep room. One of the veteran nurses asked if he wanted the staff to order blood work & Xrays, & call him down once results were back. He said "yeah, sure, whatever...just call me stat for any urgent patients"...& went upstairs. Someone had brought a bucket of chicken for lunch, & as boredom set in, this nurse & Xray tech came up with a plan. They took a leg bone & broke it, not completely in half, & pushed it back together. They laid it on a film plate & one of them put their 'member' on top of the fractured chicken bone & snapped an Xray. They put the film on the view box & called this Doc & said you had better come down & take a look at this. The Doc came down & studied the film. He pulled the film off the box & held it up near the ceiling lights & seemed to be really examining it closely. Without even cracking a grin, he handed it to this nurse that had spearheaded this plan & said..."Yep...Bad penile fracture...Splint it & have him follow up with with the Orthopedist of his choice in the morning"...& just walked off back to his room. The next morning in report he didn't say a word about it. I thought the senario was clever enough to get some kind of response, but this Doc wouldn't give us any reaction for the effort. Perhaps he expected some grief being his first shift at our hospital. hwell:


----------



## Reel Joy (May 28, 2009)

Well, where do I start. I was only witness to most of these and maybe the recipient of a couple of these. 

My favorite is co-worker A is very scared of spiders and we had our fun with him and his phobia. One of the guys , co-worker B, kept goin and going with little spider pranks. co-worker A got tired of it and got some intel on worker B's past. seems worker B had a child prior to his first marriage and didn't really tell anyone about it, like his 1st wife, next thing we know Co-worker B was officially served with a paternity suit while speaking on the phone with a client. co-worker B started reading the law suit and immediately hung up the phone and started running down the hall on his cell phone calling his lawyer. we had our laugh and told co-worker B it was a prank.

We donated another co-workers truck to I believe PETA or some orginization in the state of Washington. 

had free tampons and other female products sent to a male co-worker at work. 

they signed me up for the coast guard auxiliary.

spoofed another guys home phone and had a guy at another office call and pretend he was trying to deliver furniture to the house and wanted to know where to put the new furniture, becuase the old furniture was in the way. 

shreded paper placed in file cabinets. my boss came by while i was using the shop vac to clean out the file cabinets and asked me what i was doing. I stopped long enough to look him in the eye and told him it snowed while I as on Christmas vacation. our superviser told us to stop the pranks and get back to work. 

suicide hotline call on pager, the guy called the hotline not knowing who he was calling and got the counsler on the phone, wouldn't let him off the phone because they thought he was suicidal 

over eaters annoynomous phone call to an overweight co worker and told them he was suicidal with a client in his office. that was funny watching him try to get off the phone with people in his office. 

this is just the tip of the ice berg on office pranks. 

we can mess with each other, you just better not mess with us!


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Guy in the next office (he can see in to my desk) pulls 3-4 keys off my keyboard and replaces them in the wrong locations: I'm the only guy around there that types without looking at the keyboard and hunting/pecking, so it was probably three or four weeks before I even noticed it. Got 'em pretty hot that I never had any problems with it.


----------



## raiderfish (May 26, 2005)

There was a new grad hired from Mississippi. Great attitude and likeable little dude. I quickly found out he was super particular about his office and I quickly started with pranks...little stuff like moving something on his desk, which he would put back within minutes after getting to work. Ramped it up to taking everything off of his top book shelf and swapping its positions with everything on his bottom book shelf. Again switching it all back would be the FIRST thing he did in the morning. He always found out it was me.

Well here is where the epic prank comes in and I didnt do it: the new grad had a "Dwight" (from tv show The Office) bobble-head doll. He loved this thing. Somebody stole it one day and of course he immediately blames me. Almost mad about it. I am clueless (but secretly jealous that someone had snagged it before I did..hehe) and deny it. He goes so far as to send emails all the way to office security who conducted a humorus 'theft investigation'. 

A full week goes by and all the sudden a photo shows up on his desk of the Dwight doll laying under a truck tire about to be smashed. In the photo Dwight is holding a tiny little ransom note . This sends the poor dude into a frenzy. He goes out to the parking lot trying to find the tire in the photo to trace the vehicle back to the thief. I bet he spent an hour in the parking lot looking at hundreds of tires. Doesnt find anything. (by this time I secretly find out who the culprit is and start helping)

Another week goes by and this time he gets a photo of Dwight being 'held up' by a paper gun by the Jack-in-the-Box bobble-head doll with another tiny ransom note. This goes on and on for about 5 weeks with photos of Dwight being: strung up by a noose, dangled over a flushing toilet, and blind-folded in various hostage situations. Pretty much the whole project was in on it by this time.

The grand finale involved the White Elephant gift exchange at Christmas. We rigged it to where the Big Boss was #1 pick and the new grad was the last around #50. A few picks before the end, we had a guy in the know open up a gift and lo' and behold it was DWIGHT! New grad was in shock! The next to last guy 'steals' Dwight. New grad is elated to 'steal' Dwight with the last pick! All was right in the world! But....we all know that in White Elephant a gift can be stolen 3 times then it is locked, and the #1 guy gets last pick again. Our #1 guy was the Big Boss and he was in on it and stole Dwight right back from New Grad. He was almost in tears, but could not raise a stink because it was Big Boss! A few stressful days later Big Boss hand delivered Dwight back to New Grad with all of us watching and laughing. We never saw Dwight again.

Whew....got a hand cramp after typing this long one!


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

Back in my AF days we would go TDY to different places around the globe with our jets for joint exercises. It never failed that the host base would put port-a-potties around the flight line to accommodate us. It was always fun to catch someone in the john and drop a pin in the latch while we had jets taxiing in. The pilots were cool and were always willing to play. We would marshall them up just past the john, have them stop and turn at an angle with the engine exhaust facing the john and gun the engines. You can blow a port-a-pottie over and back several yards with one good rev of two J79 F4 engines. Not pretty for whomever is in the pottie but funny as he77 for the rest of us.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Okay, last one.
Hopefully the statute of limitations has passed.....
When I was in Yuma we used to score ride alongs with our SAR bird (UH1 Huey).
So, there I was, strapped into the crew chief seat on a night ride. We're following RR tracks at low level. Sure enough, there is a train coming opposite direction. 
Hearing an officer say "Watch this!" is always a scary thing....
So, they drop us to about ten feet off the deck. And flip the search light on. The train begins to blare its horn. Then, they get on the brakes. Sparks flying out from under the train. At the last minute, the pilot climbs and kills the light. 
I imagine there were some britches being cleaned out that night....


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Jamie, I say start another topic and see how many hits you can get on it! lmao


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

30 yrs on the Santa Fe and 30 yrs of pranks heres just a cpl, a cpl of weeks before Easter I would take and die a cpl of raw eggs and leave them out to rot, a day after Easter I would leave them in a papersack on the countertop in the break room for a guy that was known for pilfering in luches looking for sweets. 2 crews were in the room when he asked whos eggs, we told him it was a guy that was still outside, he laughed and said he was gonna eat them and leave the shells in the sack, we were not expecting him to crack the eggs on his head, FUNNY is an understatement. The next involves RR torpedoes, first a torpedoe is a 2" square of compressed sulphur you would strap to the rail for an oncomming train to be aware of another train or equiptment ahead, when ran over it would sound as loud as a shotgun. We would put 10 or so of them on both rails of a clear track in the yard in advance, we then would tell the brakeman to ride the car down the track and set brake so as to stop the car to leave room for about 20 more cars, we would get the car rolling 10-15mph and cut it free with him on the end, these are loud from up in the engine cab so imagine hearing these from about 10'. We did have one guy jump off before setting the brake, this yrd was on the side of a hill and the cars if not stopped would be rolling 30mph when they went hit the mainline on the other end of yard, we had to run down the track and catch the car with the engine. We would send a new guy to walk out a cut of cars and to come out with a flatcar loaded with post holes, after a while he would call on the radio saying he could not find the car with the post holes. I could go on n on but will say the midnite shift was fun....WW


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

jamisjockey said:


> Okay, last one.
> Hopefully the statute of limitations has passed.....
> When I was in Yuma we used to score ride alongs with our SAR bird (UH1 Huey).
> So, there I was, strapped into the crew chief seat on a night ride. We're following RR tracks at low level. Sure enough, there is a train coming opposite direction.
> ...


SO your the one LOL we have been buzzed on several occassions around Deridder La scared the %#&% out of me, one time in particular I was about asleep in the cupolo in the caboose when they came in I about peed on myself......WW


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

Not sure that it qualifies under the heading of prank and I probably shouldn't admit this but I've been known to put syrup of ipecac in food I've brought and put in a breakroom fridge to discourage the habitual lunch thieves. It's not hard to tell who took your stuff. And they NEVER do it again.


----------



## DEG (May 29, 2006)

I got in on the tail end of this one. 
A local Veterinarian shared an office with a younget Vet. The young one bought his first brand new truck from the the dealership I was working at. At delivery the new owner noticed a small anti-freeze leak. We tightened a hose clamp and he left with his new truck. Next day he was in my shop complaining about an anti-freeze leak. We checked and could not find a leak anywhere and ave him the truck back. Next day, same thing and he was not happy. Kept the truck all day and still never found a leak. 3rd day he back again and is really hot. Gave him a loaner vehicle and kept the truck for a couple of days doing all kinds of test drives and pressure tests. Still no leak found. Day 4 he comes in madder than he77 wants his money back for the truck. My boss is pizzed at me for not getting it fixed, customer is made at me for not getting it fixed, techs are mad at me for being mad at them for not getting it fixed. The older Vet calls me during all the ranting and asked how things are going with his partner. After I told him "not too good" he explained that he had been pouring some green liquid of some sort under his truck every morning when he got to work. I had him explain that to the young guy. THEN it became funny.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

These are hilarious! I know I have some more but I cannot think of them to save my life! Keep 'em comin!


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Back in my college days I would add fresh motor oil to my roommates shampoo bottle. Got him several times with that one! :rotfl:


----------



## DEG (May 29, 2006)

Another dealership shop story,

Had a particular customer that kept complaining of a musty smell in his truck. The evaporato would get a mold build-up on it due to him running it on "Normal" which draws outside air into the cab al the time rather than "Max" which recirculates the air. (Our wonderful humidity would leave the evap moist most of the time)We cleaned the evap several times for him and the trouble would be gone for a couple of weeks. 
The last time we cleaned it for him I had a tech go to the local Wieners store and buy the biggest pair of womens panties he could find. hid them under his seat, then called him to come get his truck. When he showed up I took a flashlight and showed him what we had found. He laughed a kind of skeered laugh and turned beet red. He pulled them out with a piece of wire and threw them in the trash. Then he made us PROMISE to never tell his wife what we found. From that day on he ran his A/C on max. We never did let him know we put them there.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Caught an armadillo and put in one of the pumper's shacks, this dude was scared of his own shadow. Anyway what we didn't know was while throwing this thing in the shack we broke his tail half off. U know how them critters jump around when scared, u can imagine the blood spattered all over this little shack. We were watching from a distance as the pumper went in to do his book work, next thing we know he's out in front of the shack on hands and knees pukin' his toe nails up!!! Guess he had a weak stomach to go with the yellow streak.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

wet dreams said:


> SO your the one LOL we have been buzzed on several occassions around Deridder La scared the %#&% out of me, one time in particular I was about asleep in the cupolo in the caboose when they came in I about peed on myself......WW


Hell, the Rescue guys were mild. I took a few rides with Border Patrol...those guys had issues. Old vietnam vet was their chief pilot. I made the mistake of riding with him, once. OH6 helicopter. He tried to land on a moving train. That was interesting. They'd fly down the washes to sneak up on groups of illegals, and several times we were picking brush off of the skids when we returned. Got the damndest looks one time when I was riding with a younger pilot, and we landed at a Chevron station for hot coffee. He walks up to the guy at the counter and dead pans..."Fill 'er up!" cashier's look was priceless.
Using the helo to round up illegals was hilarious. See feet sticking out of a brush pile? Hover over, then max power climb next to the brush pile and voila! No more brush pile!
:rotfl:


----------



## Tex-Cajun (Sep 14, 2010)

While working in the drafting room I had to share a phone with a co-worker. The phone was mounted on the wall outside of our office. We went lunch at the same time everyday, I would stay in my cubical and eat lunch while my co-worker went out to lunch. After I ate my lunch I would kick my feet up on the desk and try to catch a quick nap when the phone would ring.

His wife would call for him at almost the same time everyday making me have to get up to answer the phone, always the same answer "he is out to lunch, want to leave a message."

Finally I had enough, I answered the phone one day and she asked for him and I replied "Sorry, he went to lunch with his wife, want to leave a message?". There was a long pause on the line and then she said "no.... YES, tell him I am on my way there."

I know he had explaining to do but the calls during lunch time stopped!


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

Back in highschool we were at a party one night at these two girls apt. one of the bathrooms there was a stack of playgirl magazines ... I borrowed a couple .....I had a room mate he had a chevrolet Van that his dad gave him.. always playing jokes...Well I tore out all the pictures and taped them on the back of his van below the windows and off he went that morning to work dead in the middle of 290 inbound traffic, he was at work and the shop foreman called him to the office wanting to know why ...we laugh still laugh about that one.. He told me he couldnt figure out why he was getting all the looks and pointing at that morning in traffic


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

I bought my buddy a subscription to a gay **** magazine.


But had it delivered to his neighbor.


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

In my automotive days...................

1. Used to throw a string of "Black Cats" into the restroom when someone was on the crapper, or "Chasers" if we had them.

2.Thread an air hose fitting into the cap of an empty 1 gallon plastic coolant jug, connect a depressured air hose, slide the jug under a car being worked on, turn on the valve to pressure up the hose, BOOM!! 

In my current job in a plant most of the old pranks are frowned upon and would result in disciplinary action


----------



## Blue_Wave028 (Jul 23, 2008)

Mine are nothing compared to y'alls.

In high school we put a live domestic duck in my buddy's truck. He wasn't too mad until he had found that it took a dump in his cowboy hat. He has yet to get us back. Over 10 years now...I bet it is still coming. 

My boss and I have had prank wars going on forever. He would color my earpiece on my phone and have the receptionist call my phone and talk to me for a while. 

He would leave his cell phone in my office so I would turn it off, take the battery out, put tape on the contacts and put the battery back in. He could never figure out why his phone wouldn't come on!

He put DC-111 lubricant in my hard hat.

Knowing he is scared of snakes I put a rubber snake in his desk.

I left my computer unlocked so he got on my email and sent emails out to Co-workers telling them I loved them and wanted to meet them after work.

I got him with the cold water on the chair....

Goes on and on...I am glad these guys here aren't as bad as some of y'all.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

The trashbag twistee around the faucet sprayer is one of my all time favorites....I got my dad when I was younger, that didnt turn out too well......then i put a new sink and fixtures in our kitchen, once i got it all hooked up, yup you guessed it, had the wife test it out to "see how well it worked".....she wasnt happy either


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

For those at work that walk away from their computer and not lock it.....heres a good one, hold down ctrl+alt+down arrow key (or any arrow key).....try it now! Pretty funny when your boss gets back from lunch and everything is sideways..


----------



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

Pistol58 said:


> For those at work that walk away from their computer and not lock it.....heres a good one, hold down ctrl+alt+down arrow key (or any arrow key).....try it now! Pretty funny when your boss gets back from lunch and everything is sideways..


.... didn't work :frown:


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

PenMakerWillie said:


> .... didn't work :frown:


I just tried it as well and it didnt work for me either!


----------



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

Jamie_Lee said:


> I just tried it as well and it didnt work for me either!


The joke is probably on us.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

PenMakerWillie said:


> The joke is probably on us.


DANG IT!!!!!


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

press control....while holding down control, press alt.....while holding down alt, press one of the 4 arrow keys.....has always worked for me


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Someone confirm if they got it work please......


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

the ones it worked for are probably having a tough time typing....


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

Pistol58 said:


> Someone confirm if they got it work please......


 well its not working for me


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

before i try this, what fixes it?


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Navi....same key strokes...


----------



## Blue_Wave028 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thats awesome...I can't wait to use that one on his computer!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

!em rof krow t'ndid


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

No workie here.....what O/S are you on?


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Speaking of, the keys on a typical keyboard pop right off with a screwdriver. Pop them all off and rearrange them. 
Or, you could be stealthy and just switch a couple. he he he


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Pistol58 said:


> press control....while holding down control, press alt.....while holding down alt, press one of the 4 arrow keys.....has always worked for me


Thats what I did...no workie


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

umm...Im not really sure what happened just now but I attempted it again and now everything is about 10 times larger than it was.....how do I fix this??? lol


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Ctrl key and - key at the same time


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

well now it's really tiny!


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

How does this work for some and not for others? Just like your hitting control alt delete....but its control alt down arrow......weird.....maybe its just a work thing.....but I doubt it....you can flip your screen around vertically or sideways...pretty fun trying to work with your screen sideways.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

I just want my computer back to normal, im getting a headache lol


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

Jamie_Lee said:


> I just want my computer back to normal, im getting a headache lol


Hold down control and use the scroll wheel on your mouse. It adjusts the text size.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Jamie_Lee said:


> well now it's really tiny!


haha!
ctrl and the + key (don't hold it down just push it once or twice until you get it back to normal)


----------



## Matteo (Feb 22, 2006)

You just pranked Jamie! HAHA!


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

NaClH2O said:


> Hold down control and use the scroll wheel on your mouse. It adjusts the text size.


Im on a laptop I dont have a mouse


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Ok none of this is working lol!!! It says my computer screen is at 100% like it always is but its much larger than normal!!! HELP!!!!


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

Jamie_Lee said:


> Im on a laptop I dont have a mouse


Use Megabite's advice then. I just confirmed that it works. + to increase the text size and - to decrease it.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Alright Pistol.....jokes over.....how do I fix this??? lmao!! None of this is working!


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Jamie_Lee said:


> Alright Pistol.....jokes over.....how do I fix this??? lmao!! None of this is working!


pwn'd :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

You need to change the flux capacitor...


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

DSL_PWR said:


> pwn'd :rotfl::rotfl:


say what???


----------



## Frank (Jun 1, 2004)

It is operating system dependent. Microsoft has fixed it in some version so it doesn't work anymore. (The CTRL+ALT+ARROW)


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

Jamie_Lee said:


> Alright Pistol.....jokes over.....how do I fix this??? lmao!! None of this is working!


reboot


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

PenMakerWillie said:


> You need to change the flux capacitor...


umm....oh...okay....??? LMAO! WHAT!!!!!!!!


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

Try this. I'm assuming you're on a PC, not a Mac. Go to your Control Panel (Start -> Settings -> Control Panel). Next, double click on Display and go to the Appearance tab. The last drop-down box is for Font Size. It should say Normal. If not, change it and click Apply, then OK. 

I still think you changed the text size, though. It fits in with everything else you were doing at the time. Hold down Ctrl, then tap - to decrease the font size. Or maybe your computer is different. Maybe it takes Ctrl + Alt, then tapping an arrow key to get it to change.


----------



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

Jamie_Lee said:


> umm....oh...okay....??? LMAO! WHAT!!!!!!!!


It's next to the plasma fluid reservoir.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Ok, what you did....I dont know.....my joke was flipping your screen....your on your own there girlie!


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Guess it is OS dependant....my prank that is. 


Disclaimer: (I am not responsible for any screens harmed in my posts)


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Pasadena1944 said:


> reboot


Ladies and gentleman, we have a 2cool genius!!!! Somebody green him for me please! Im all out......

not once did I think of this..... :spineyes:


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

PenMakerWillie said:


> It's next to the plasma fluid reservoir.


well duh!!!! (???)


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Ya'll can get back to the stories now......


----------



## Blue_Wave028 (Jul 23, 2008)

Irony is good!


----------



## Blue_Wave028 (Jul 23, 2008)

Another prank that my wife and I do to eachother.. I go to the cabinet where we keep all of your plastic "leftover" containers and put the lids in there so that the next person that opens the door has all of them fall out on them. I get her with this all the time.

Another one that my wife got me with: She somehow found a pair of my old wranglers(size 32X36) and hung them up with the current ones I wear. I squeezed into them and thought I had gained some serious weight overnight. She thought it was hilarious.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

OK...I have one...

When I was a cop, I had a partner named Jack. he was always a stand up guy and I trusted him with my back completely...BUT, he was always pretty anal and HATED for anyone to tell him what to do. I just saw Jack at a wedding about a week ago and we talked about this prank.

After leaving the profession and the area, I was still keeping in touch now and then with a couple of the guys I worked with...however, I had lost touch with Jack in those few years.

As I heard it, he was having heck with his home owners association and was getting the rediculous infractions issued from those places, and if you think its irritating to you, trust me, to Jack, it was enough to wind that rubber band in his head to snapping. Jack wouldnt hesitate to tell you JUST how he fees if pushed to far...regardless of the circumstances!

Well, its three years since I left, I hear about the HOA thing and called another very loyal freind from that time and asked him if he wanted to play a joke on Jack... In those days when I was on patrol, it was me, Jack and Kenneth...Kenneth is who I called and of course, he was all for this...A good prank with the right folks pulling it off can be a masterpiece! 

THIS WAS A PICASSO!!

So I asked my friend if he knew anyone that lived in Jacks neighborhood. He did, so I asked him to call them to see if they had a letterhead from the HOA for anything... He called, and another friend had gotten a letter just recently from the HOA.

I asked if we could have it, and he scanned it and sent it to me. 

When I got the letterhead, I deleted the wording on it and typed in my own words... 

It went something very similar to this...

Dear Mr.____,

We have found that you are once again in violation of the HOA rules in regards to the upkeep of your property. Below is a list of infractions that we would like you to take care of before we are forced to cite you for the violations...

1. We have found that the grass in your yard is two inches higher than what the regulations in your HOA rules state is allowable.

2. On the NW side of your house, above the second floor, under the eavesment, there are some paint chips that need repaired and the paint redone.

3. You fence has three faded pickets and those need to be replaced as soon as possible.

Mr. ______, as you are aware, this is not your first infraction of the rules with our association. We have tried to work with you in regards to adhering to the proper rules and are becoming discouraged with your inability to manage these problems. There will be a representative by in the next week or so to check on the progress and repairs. Please dont force us to cite you for these violations.

And I didnt sign it...Left that part blank because I knew by the time he got to the end, he wouldnt even be able to see that through his fury!

After getting the document completed, I made an official looking label and return stamp and sent it to Kenneth to make sure it was mailed from the Houston (the home of the HOA) area. Jack is pretty sharp... We had to be meticulous!

Kenneth (my accomplice) took the letter and sent it so it would be stamped from Houston and then we had to manage the time of day for him to stop by and visit with Jack to make sure he was there when he got the letter... If Jack got this and he wasnt around, it could get ugly!

one day....two days...three days...No letter....

Fourth day my accomplice calls and says ...

"Man, Jack has the letter... I talked Jack into checking his mail while I was there, but he wouldnt look at the letter... I saw it in his hands. I tried to get him to open it and he said he would get to it later..."

I responded...

"Man, you better keep checking on him....If he gets that, reads it and flips, he will be down at that office screaming at those people...And brother, if that happenes, I am gunna DENY, DENY, DENY!!"

"Ok man, let me try and call him"

he calls me back...

"No answer man, what are we gunna do?"

"Try again!"

He tried again...No answer...

Now I am getting worried and my accomplice is on his way back to his house... Its been 30-45 minutes since he left him...

On the way to his house, Jack calls him... FURIOUS!!!

"MAN, you wont believe this...I was JUST talking about these c))(^%ers can you believe what these **^%$ jerk *(%$, arrogant blood sucking bas&&^% are telling me...Listen to this... paint chips, grass too long... I pulled out my ladder and looked all over my house, I didnt see and F**)^ paint chips... Fence pickets??? Are you kidding me.. My fence is fine!! And did they ACTUALLY have someone come out and measure my lawn?? Man, I am on my way to have a little chat with these people!"

My accomplice says...

"Jack, Jack...Calm down man...."

"Calm down my A*&...I have had enough!!"

"Jack, Jack....Me and Brad did it..."

"You and Brad did what???"

"We sent the letter bro..."

"What, no way, no way you sent this..."

My accomplice went on and explained the content of the letter and the process of how it all took place.... Jack was floored!!

Jack called me shortly after finding out and as soon as I answer the phone he says...

"Three years and this is how you say hello?"

Man, I rolled as the story was told and was so upset I wasnt sitting down the street with binoculars as he pulled out his ladder and started to check for paint chips... 

Jack keeps his head shaved...Has for as long as I have known him... I bet he looked like a little raddish as he was going up and down that ladder.

Seeing him at the wedding and revisiting this experience, I was able to get his wifes side of the story...

She said she was doing all she could to calm him down but was convinced he was going to jail. Said he would come down off the ladder, go inside with the letter...

"I dont see anything wrong with my paint.... I cant believe this"

Go back out, move the ladder, looka gain, come back in the house and would put the letter on the table, point to the words and say ...

"Can you believe this...CAN YOU BELIEVE THIS!!?? I dont see C^&T"

Man, that was 7 years ago and I was still about to bust a gut as I heard it again...

Perfect...Priceless...and now, VERY aware of any strange thing that might take place that could be payback!!

Althoughit was funny, I know, someday, it will be returned in kind!!


----------



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

Some of the pranks to pull while fishing just came to mind...

The ol' tie an empty soda can to the other end of the line and cast it back out, then alert the person you saw something "hit" their line.

Wait until someone isn't looking and yank their line either with your hand or your rod tip. It's always hilarious to watch them try and yank the lips off of the "fish" on the other end, especially if you can do it a few times before getting caught.


----------



## Matteo (Feb 22, 2006)

OH yea! 

Switched a buddies Copenhagen can for one with dirt from the earth worms we were fishing with. 

Yummie fun!!


----------



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

bzrk180 said:


> OK...I have one...


HAHAHAHA!!! That is the funniest I have heard in a while. I love how a great prank just comes together perfectly, nobody gets hurt, and all parties can laugh afterward. Green to you, I could hardly contain myself at work.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

GREAT story! I love it!



bzrk180 said:


> OK...I have one...
> 
> When I was a cop, I had a partner named Jack. he was always a stand up guy and I trusted him with my back completely...BUT, he was always pretty anal and HATED for anyone to tell him what to do. I just saw Jack at a wedding about a week ago and we talked about this prank.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

I've pulled so many pranks. The latest one was last week. I put a 2 1/2" toy Dinasor in my daughters pillow. She came home around 2:00 in the morning from partying. When she layed her head on the pillow, she freaked. She thought it was a roach or some kind of bug. She came to my door and knocked and woke me up. I went into her room knowing exactly what was happening. I lifted up the pillow cover and stuck my hand in. I acted like the bug yanked me inside the pillow case and was fighting with it. I finally pushed my face from the inside of the pillow case so she could see my face and said, " Kill me, kill me." When I showed her the toy dinasor, she was pizzed. She laughed the next morning.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Lets just say there is a guy at my work that was known for pouring liquid dishwashing soap in people's yards that had sprinkler systems. Some yards worked better than others from what I was told, specifically the ones with the sprays and not the rotating heads :O

Even better when that guy knew there was a hard rain coming that night.....bubblebath yards....


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Navi said:


> Lets just say there is a guy at my work that was known for pouring liquid dishwashing soap in people's yards that had sprinkler systems. Some yards worked better than others from what I was told, specifically the ones with the sprays and not the rotating heads :O
> 
> Even better when that guy knew there was a hard rain coming that night.....bubblebath yards....


That would be so much fun!!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I have a land line number too similar to a nearby Sonic. People have called to phone in orders and I have taken them. A guy called asking for his girlfriend that worked at that Sonic....I told him innocently that she had just left with some guy. 

Had some realistic looking $100 bills (only when folded did they look real) on a chair in the control room. Contractors would come in for permits and would sit down on them and pocket them in a sneaky way thinking they were getting real money. It was funny as heck watching them trying to be nonchalant as they pocketed the "money". 

A nearby car repair shop had extra phone lines that their main number would roll over to. They mis-programmed something though, and customers who called the correct number would roll over to my home phone. This went on a long time and bothered me. I tried to get the company to do something to no avail. So I put an "advertisement" for a competing repair shop on my answering machine. Once a big boss from out of state called his car repair shop here but it rolled to my house; I explained him what was going on. He called right back and I let the machine answer it.... I never received another call for that company. The big boss made sure they re-programmed their phone aparatus. 

A company I worked for in the past had a phone number very similar to the direct line for a major Ford service department. People called all the time asking about the progress on their car. The wrong numbers got so tiring I once told a caller we had some how "lost" their car.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

I had a guy eat my lunch at work once. So, I got his car keys and wallet out of his desk and took them to the vending machine with me. I proceeded to buy items from the refrigerated vending machine that you slide the door open and get your sandwich or apple or milk and put his house key in one slot, his wallet in another and his car keys in another.

He had to beg folks for about 5 bucks worth of change to get his stuff back so he could go home. 

He didn't eat my lunch again after that.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

We have all heard the fart machine jokes, and they can be funny. A co-worker once had some type of strange putty or gell in a large prescription pill bottle. He could put his finger into this pill bottle in such a way that trapped air "exhausting" from the bottle sounded the most realistic of any fart machine ever. It was not the same recording over & over, each sound was different, and he was good at doing it. He could stand near someone who did not know him and use that thing and keep a perfectly straight face. Some of the reaction was great!

Also in a control room, leave a 2 way radio in the stall of the men's room. When the cleaning crew lady goes in to clean, say the right thing and the man's voice coming from the stall would make her come running out.

Don't dare leave and stay logged on a work computer, or one of your "friends" will use your email to send a "coming out" letter to the rest of the crew. Some of those "coming out" letters could get very graphic.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Had a buddy get hammered and went to pass out in his car. While he was sleeping we devised a plan for this girl to get in the car with him and pretend like she was ready to hump him. We all hid around the corner while she climbed inside and straddled him and began to dry hump him. He woke up not knowing what was happening, gave a good look around and began to reach for his glovebox for a raincoat, until he heard us laughing our arses pff around the corner.


----------



## Texasfishin (Jun 12, 2008)

Man, this is entertaining.

For someone new to fishing or just drunk:

When they aren't looking attach the hook to something in the water that won't budge. Get excited and tell them you need help pullin it in. Once they grab it sit back and watch them fight it.

Taking a friend hunting:

Three of us went out to shoot some hogs one weekend. One night a friend and I went to make a round while the other stayed to watch the smoker. We came haulin' *** back yelling about seeing 30 or so hogs, and to jump in. He came running with guns, and as soon as he jumped on the high rack we casually got off left him staring in confusion. There were no hogs.

For a party: 

I like the seran wrap on the toilet seat, or the mentos in a coke bottle. Classic


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Okay okay, a few more 

Pulling off a showerhead, drying it out real good, and filling it up with red kool aid produces a great effect when someone turns on the shower. Women might even scream at the effect.

Anyone seen The Great Santini? A bunch of us got liquored up one night at the barracks watching old Marine movies. We decided to head to the Waffle house for some late night munchies. Yeah, if you've seen the movie, you know where this is going. A can of mushroom soup will certainly create a chain reaction of puking....


----------



## B_Bop77 (Dec 3, 2008)

One I've pulled on my wife and sister (two different pepole) is wait til they nod off and get into a good sleep then shake them and say "way have to evacuate".


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

My father was always practical joker. His favorite was talking his buddies into using their most expensive lure. Little did they know that he had previously spooled off about 5 yards of line, made a cut, and then spooled it back on. Priceless look as the lure disappeared over the horizon.

Of course payback is a bi+ch. He was always proud that his 1973 Evinrude would pull start on the first try. The guys removed his spark plugs, and after pulling for nearly 20 minutes he figured it out.

One month ago I has some buddies that caught a bobcat in a live trap. They put the bobcat in an old suitcase and left it on the curb in a bad neighborhood. After about 10 minutes a car drove by with 4 shady looking characters, proceeded to slow down and then made a pass to canvas the area. They came back after all appeared clear and grabbed the suitcase. One block down the road they all bailed out of the car. I wish they had filmed it. The story alone made me pee my pants.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

> One month ago I has some buddies that caught a bobcat in a live trap. They put the bobcat in an old suitcase and left it on the curb in a bad neighborhood. After about 10 minutes a car drove by with 4 shady looking characters, proceeded to slow down and then made a pass to canvas the area. They came back after all appeared clear and grabbed the suitcase. One block down the road they all bailed out of the car. I wish they had filmed it. The story alone made me pee my pants


THAT is awesome!!

I would have liked watching them get that kitty in the suitcase though!


----------



## VJER (May 21, 2004)

*Ahhh plant pranks...*

There was always some kind of spray air freshener in the restrooms. When someone would go to take a dump, we would stick a pencil thru the trigger button so that it would spray constantly unless you got up off your arse...

There was always the nickle thread dope under the car door handle...

One Easter, I had some dark chocolate egg candies. I unwrapped 3 of them and melted them in my hand. Badk in those days, I wore the blue denim cover-alls. I was standing in the control room and announced that my arse itched. I proceeded to reach inside my cover-alls with the melted chocolate in my hand and started scratching. As I pulled my hand out, I held it up and said "No wonder it itches. Look!", as I showed them my hand. There were a few gags and such, but the got louder when I gingerly smelt my fingers and said it smelled like chocolate. What really ratcheted up the gagging was when I started licking my fingers...

The last one...

We have a sign making machine to lable different lines as to what was in them and which way the flow went. We used it for other things also...like bumper stickers. One of my fellow workers made a sticker for my truck. I didn't know it was there, but I got a few odd looks and a honk or two on my way home. I had just gotten off of graveyards and crawled into bed about 7am. At 10am the wife wakes me saying that they got me. Being woken up only 3hrs after crawling into bed, I asked her "What the he** was she talking about. She produces the bumper sticker that said, "I'm gay...honk if you are!"
I let this go for 3 or 4 sets, but did let the culprit know I knew it was him.
The last graveyard of the set, I made up my own little sign. He didn't bother to look at his bumper before he left and went on home. His wife took the kids to school in his truck and came back madder than a wet hen...he**, madder than a whole flock of wet hens. 
She proceeds to wake up her hubby with "You sick SOB...where do you get those kind of ******** bumper stickers?" After only being in bed for a couple of hours, he is wondering if his wife had lost her mind. "What are you talking about?" She told him to get dressed and come look. He got dressed and walked out to the back of the truck and the sticker said..."I love kids, especially naked ones!"
I never found another sticker on my truck again..."I don't get mad, but I do get even!"


----------



## truckin_angler (Mar 24, 2010)

Bill Fisher said:


> i never miss an opportunity to pull a quick'un.......
> 
> year's ago there was a D8 Cat hoisted off it's tracks in the shop.....
> 
> ...


LMAO......green to ya


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Some boys will act mean to you when they really like you but don't know how to express themselves!!



Jamie_Lee said:


> I wanna hear some stories! Either of pranks you have pulled on people or pranks that people have pulled on you!
> 
> My old boss used to get me about 2 or 3 times a week!
> He would pour water in my chair so when I sat down it would look like I pee'd on myself.
> ...


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

They use to take my tail gate off and bring it up to the fifth floor and hide it behind the break room couch!


----------



## elpistolero45 (May 9, 2010)

Cops LOVE to play pranks on each other!

As a Rookie..... I had a Supervisor who was THE COOLEST boss I Ever had! One nite, he called me and the Other Rookie into an office he shared with the other Sgt and told us that "DoRight" (a 16 yr veteran officer) and our "Lead" patrolman had a "Lair" where he would Rack out and catch a few winks. "Sarge" told us where it was and gave us a string of Black Cat Firecrackers and showed us how us rip the filter off a Winston and use the lit cigarette as a 4 minute fuse. He gave us a black balloon filled with helium and a baseball cap to go on it. We low crawled up behind "DoRight's" Ride and attached the balloon to the back bumper where he could see in in his Rear View Mirror and lit the Winston Fuse and jogged off.. 

DoRight was awakened to what he thought was GUNFIRE.. he saw a "Guy in a Ballcap" behind his car so he rolled out of the driver side slingin lead. First two shots skipped off the concrete, the next 2 went in the back driver fender of the Caprice and he shot the cap off the balloon without hitting the balloon. He also hit a dumpster, a parked pickup across the street, and a street light.

Sarge swore us to secrecy so I won't use his name as he's a chief deputy something or other now....
But... DoRight requested to move to Day Shift.. 

The Next month, I zip tied a Condom with some copier toner in it to a guys tail pipe, gave it a twist and tucked it back inside it. After he started his county car.. about a minute later it made a big boom and a baaad black cloud blew back into his window... we wore white shirts then... his was not so much white.

A fishing line looped and knotted around the driveshaft with the spool tucked into a tin can duct taped to the frame is a good one. After the drive shaft sucks up 275 yrds of 20 mono.... and the spool bangs around under the car..... a guy gets a wee bit paranoid.


----------



## mshtrout (Dec 11, 2008)

I put about a bottle of baby powder on each fan blade in my buddies room and unscrewed the lightbulbs.

When he came home all beered up, he turned on the light and the fan was set to high and the lights never went on. 

I guess I don't need to explain what happened but he had about an inch of baby powder throughout his room.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

elpistolero45 said:


> A fishing line looped and knotted around the driveshaft with the spool tucked into a tin can duct taped to the frame is a good one. After the drive shaft sucks up 275 yrds of 20 mono.... and the spool bangs around under the car..... a guy gets a wee bit paranoid.


A long zip tie around the driveshaft will make a driver go nuts as it slaps against the tub.


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

Had a budy one time who wanted to go offshore fishing. He had never been and dd not know he got sea sick. after puking his brains out and he thought it would be god to go take a nap. about 30 minutes into his nap the captain had a good idea of tying a 5 gallon bucket on the end of the line and tossing it overboard. The captain let it get pretty deep then woke up my budy and said hey there is a big fish on if you want to reel it in. My buddy staggers to the back of the boat and starts fighting the he77 out of this bucket and saying man its trying to take line. once he sees what it is he gets ******** off and unhooks his belt and throws the belt and rod and reel over board. The captain was ****** at first but he said he deserved it. I believe my buddy ended up paying him for it.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

> A long zip tie around the driveshaft will make a driver go nuts as it slaps against the tub.


Oh, i can testify to this... Did it to a co-worker not too long ago....Oh man, it was perfect!!

I love a good prank, even when I am on the recieving end of it!! I give kuddos for creativity....

Wait, did I say that out loud??


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Jamie_Lee said:


> DANG IT!!!!!


 IT WORKS,MAYBE YOU TRIED THE UP ARROW,TRY LEFT,RIGHT OR DOWN


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Okay, so unless you've been living under a rock, you know that mentos tossed into a coke will create a fountain of coke.
Here's how to prank someone with mentos and coke:

Take the coke bottle and open it. Best if its a 2 liter, as the mess is enormous.
Take a couple mentos, IIRC 3 of them will fit under the cap, and drill a hole through the middle. They are pretty soft and you can usually use a needle. Run string or very light fishing line through the hole and tie them into a stack. 
Hang the string over the threads on the mouth of the bottle with the mentos in the mouth of it.
Screw the cap back on most of the way. Clip off the excess thread. Apply a tiny drop of superglue or two to the saftey seal band and tighten the cap all the way. When the cap is unscrewed, the mentos drop into the soda and, voila!


----------



## Aggie Chris (Jun 5, 2005)

One thanksgiving a roommate was flying home for the long weekend from college. Since he wouldn't be gone long, he was only packing a carry on. One friend was sent to the local sex shop to procure the biggest "toy" they could get there hands on. What they returned with was about 14 inches long and had the berries to match the twig. We wrapped this monster in foil which started to take on the shape of a pistol due to the berries hanging down. Snuck it in his carry on bag and drove him to the airport in the morning. Of course when his bag went through the scanner, the agent hit the stop button and called in the supervisor. This was a small airport with only one scanner and nobody was being let through. Eventually the supervisor started unwrapping the foil and realized someone was playing a joke on this guy...held it up for ALL the travelers to see what was causing the commotion. We received several irate phone calls once the plane was in the air..LOL... Not sure what would happen if you played the prank these days...**** terrorists ruin all the fun!


----------



## Aggie91 (Sep 26, 2005)

My Aunt is deathly afraid of rattlesnakes, and did not mind letting anyone know about it. One summer when I was in High School, the whole family was on a camp out on the on the Frio, and everyone went down to the nightly "bonfire" on a gravel bar in the river bottom. 

When we all went down there it was still light and we all settled in for marshmallow roast for the kids, etc.. Everyone had a good time telling stories around the campfire, and of course a few of those involved a snake or two  By the time it was over (11:30p or so), my Aunt was getting a little nervous about going back up the trail in the dark with no flashlight and wearing shorts, so she asked my mom to walk back up with her. About half way back up the trail, it wound around a pretty big oak tree with a knarly root system semi exposed on the inside corner of the bend. Well, I snuck up and got down behind that old tree and waited until she walked by. Just about the time her right foot hit the ground, I made a rattle sound and grabbed her leg about 2" above the ankle using the fingernails of 2 fingers and my thumb. Worst mistake I ever made!! 

She damm near stomped me into a greasy spot before she realized she really was'nt bit! My Aunt said it took her the first 4 or 5 kick & stomps to realize it was me. Of course, my mom was behind her about to pass out from laughing so hard. We never did get my aunt back down in the bottoms again!


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

stammster said:


> One month ago I has some buddies that caught a bobcat in a live trap. They put the bobcat in an old suitcase and left it on the curb in a bad neighborhood. After about 10 minutes a car drove by with 4 shady looking characters, proceeded to slow down and then made a pass to canvas the area. They came back after all appeared clear and grabbed the suitcase. One block down the road they all bailed out of the car. I wish they had filmed it. The story alone made me pee my pants.


I've done this one before, but it was back in the early 80's. Captured a lethargic bobcat while deer hunting with friends. We tossed it in an old sack to get home. We had ideas to take it to a vet for care. The bobcat was ticked when we got home, so we tossed it in a suitcase and headed downtown to the Tusclaoosa, AL Greyhound bus stop. They dropped me off at the bus station, and I walked through the station and into the neighborhood on the other side (Not a good neighborhood either). I walked a couple of blocks sat down on a park bench next to a pay phone. I hung around for 5-10 minutes when my friends pulled up. I left the suitcase and the hidden bobcat. We pulled around the corner and came back to watch. It wasn't 5 minutes when some young guy grabbed the suitcase and jumped in a car with friends. It looked like a Chinese fire drill when they opened that case just down the street. The car was moving and no one was inside. I'll never forget it! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

*This is one I pulled a couple of years ago*

But still funny each time I think of it

My daughter called me a few weeks ago asking what to do about the bats outside her apartment. I told her to just be careful and let it drop. Today she was heading to Lake Jackson to see her dentist about getting her wisdom teeth cut out. She is a bit of a hypochondriac so this was easy.
My Sergeant called and acted like he was from the Dept of Health. He advised her he got her number from the apartment manager. He asked her if she had seen any bats around her apartment. well she was all over that Yes Yes they are all over the place. he then inquired if she was suffering from any headaches, she piped in yes very bad ones. He then asked if she was experiencing any pain in her jaw area. She said funny you should ask I'm on the way to see the dentist about my wisdom teeth. He then advised her the Dept of Health had taken some sample bats and found that 85% had guanodermetriitis, a disease gotten from breathing dried bat poo....lol. he then asked her to come see their specialist as soon as she was back in town, the symptoms she has may be due to this disease. Well now shes burning up the phone to me and mom. 
Next phase I call our friend who just so happens to work for the dentist she is going to. Ang gets the dentist in on it and during the exam he tells her it appears she may have contracted guanodermetriitis. Now shes going crazy, her boyfriend is in on it and is about to bust a gut right now. About this time she gets a text April fools from dad and Kris.

:redface:


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Back in my old college dorm room days, there was always someone sneaking into rooms putting shaving cream, drawing on or generally screwing with people while they were sleeping. A couple buddies of mine got "hit" one night and decided a little retaliation was in order after we found out it was really just some skinny POS that thought he was really funny. After a couple of beers and some brain storming one of my buddies came up with an idea, I repeat a buddy came up with this idea. His idea was to sneak into the culprits room and place a nicely coiled freshly steaming mud monkey under his sheets. We waited until after a big party when we knew he would be nicely greased up and sleepy, and snuck into his room and placed a stanky sewer trout under his sheets. The funniest part of the whole thing was that we were prepared for DefCon 4 after the incident, but nothing was ever said by anyone. We all just assumed that the guy thought he dropped the kids off at the pool while he was sleeping, oh and the shaving cream pranks stopped as well. Best. Prank. Ever.


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Back in the college days, there was a local guy (fellow student) who would come visit us regularly and often took it upon himself to rid our apt of any excess food/drink. Trouble was, we didn't have any extras... I assume the guy never lived outside of his parent's home and really didn't understand what he was doing or what was going on, despite our attempts to tell him....Well, a quick trip to Albertson's landed us a good supper from the sample booths and a bottle of lemon flavored laxative and some Kool-aid lemonade. Before the time came, my bud and I created huge cups of 'clean' lemonade and placed them in the veggie drawer of the fridge. We also made-up a 3/4gal version that would have probably cleaned-up any pipe for miles around. A night or two later, the guy shows up with several of those 25cent bean burritos from 7-11, but no drink...It was on! Within a couple of minutes we had our tall glasses of 'no-frills' lemonade with the jug o'juice waiting for action. As if on queue, the guy help himself to a glass full and eventually another to wash down the burritos. No blow-outs at our house, but he was non-existent for the next few days. When he did show up, he disclosed that the burritos had him hurtin' for a while so he laid low and would avoid those bombs in the future... While he was saying this, he again was sipping on yet another glassful of the juice...I don't quite remember how the second bout went down, but it kept him out our food for a while.

Several more stories about this guy, might tell another sometime....


----------



## Texas Country (Dec 20, 2010)

I was working at Academy one time resetting the fishing dept. One of the guys that was working with us went to the bathroom but made the mistake of leaving his gatorade unattended. While he was gone we sprayed some Hawg Wild garlic spray in his drink. When he got back he said "caffine drinks mess us up, all we need is this gatorade" then took a big gulp. Ive never seen someone turn green like he did. I was rollin the rest of the night.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

*Habanero pepper juice on the toilet gets my son everytime. lol*


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Opened sardine can placed inside a computer on the processor.. It was funny for a day or 2 watching the guy smell around. The crew said to give in after he 2nd day..


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

Throwing an M80 down the vent of a Port-a-potty with someone in it makes a loud noise and makes a big mess.

A Buddy was on an Offshore Charter Boat and fell a sleep. One of the deck hands pulled his line in, by hand, and attaches a five gallon bucket to the end. He lowered it back down to fill up then let it tighten the line and gave a hard jerk on the pole waking him up. The fight was on! 

Yesterday, my Hunting/Fishing Partner's son thought it would be funny to un-screw the top of the sugar jar knowing I would soon be using it add Sugar to my Coffee. I poured half the jar and the cap into my Cup and lt out a loud Profanity.

The owner's of the Restaurant did not think it was very funny.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

While we were in the drydock in Newport News, VA for nuclear refueling, the carrier was not habitable so those of us on the fire dept stayed on an accomodation barge in the next drydock which was connected to the Nimitz by a walkway. We worked 24 hours on and 48 hours off. We mustered in a wide passageway coming on duty and again when we were relieved the next morning. There were lockers lined up down the passageway. When I got out of the navy, one of the last things I did was open a can of sardines and lock them in a locker right where the fire dept made formation...

On another occasion, we duct taped a guy into a chair and painted his face with shoe polish. Boy was he mad when we finally cut him loose. Served him right, always talking smack...


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

sweenyite said:


> While we were in the drydock in Newport News, VA for nuclear refueling, the carrier was not habitable so those of us on the fire dept stayed on an accomodation barge in the next drydock which was connected to the Nimitz by a walkway. We worked 24 hours on and 48 hours off. We mustered in a wide passageway coming on duty and again when we were relieved the next morning. There were lockers lined up down the passageway. When I got out of the navy, one of the last things I did was open a can of sardines and lock them in a locker right where the fire dept made formation...
> 
> On another occasion, we duct taped a guy into a chair and painted his face with shoe polish. Boy was he mad when we finally cut him loose. Served him right, always talking smack...


Lmao!


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Okay guys!! Any new pranks?!?!


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

We came across a 5 ft diamond back mount that the head was missing on but it was in the strike pose. It showed up everywhere from the office to the cabs on our heavy equipment.
Best one was the know it all we got with it in the toilet stall after he swung the door open and screamed out the door he realized he needed to go home and change his drawers!
Second best was the yote mount we found standing on all fours and showing his teeth we put it on the flat bed work truck mucho fun at the redlight


----------



## TEDDYKGB (Jun 7, 2012)

When I was in high school a kid in my class fell asleep so I zip tied his belt look to his desk. They idea, obviously, was for the bell to ring and for him to quickly stand up to leave and take the desk with him. Well with about 3 minutes left before the bell rang for some reason on that day, for that class period my OCD teacher decided she wanted us to all straighten out the desk rows before we left. So when she made us stand up, the guy surprisingly found out that he was not able to do so. When he wouldn't stand up (she was an old crotchety lady) she got all flustered. When he tried to explain to her he was stuck she thought he was joking and threatened him with detention. Well she eventually got the message, and I had to admit to the prank and got detention myself. I guess the joke was on me!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Dribble can,a small slit under the mouth of an open can will sure stain a white t-shirt.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

I actually got away with putting a exploding golf ball on a competitors tee. You had to be there. lol


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

About 12-13 years ago. When the TV show Survivor first aired. We had this weirdo graphic artist dude "Jim" working for my old job. He was a huge fan of the show, I even watched it back then. Well Survivor did an open request for people to video tape themselves and submit it, for a chance to be on the show. Jim made a video, sadly he showed it to the whole company. Jim was in a Spiderman costume, drunk. Trying to look cool with his pot belly. Then he was playing something on the guitar, and singing. He had no talent. We were all in shock, trying not to laugh out loud in front of him. He even went so far to get his parents to lend him money, so he could get his passport expedited. So he Fed Exed his submittal.
Jim continues to talk about how he knew he'd be getting picked. It got real old...About 4 weeks went by. I decided to get my wife, to call our shop. And impersonate a producer from Survivor. The receptionist had no clue, no one knew this was coming. Over the speaker, Jim was paged, saying a Producer from Survivor was on the phone. My wife played her part perfect. She had to put him on hold a few times. To stop from laughing. At this point, we were all surrounding Jim on this phone call. (about 20 people) He was saying he'd eat bugs, be naked, drink pee... What ever it took. He hung the phone up, and told us all to F off. He quit, and was going to CA. on Monday (it was a Friday)...
I freaked a little bit, and told the owners about the prank. They cracked up.. We decided I would call him later that night when he got home. And let him know it was all B.S.. I made the mistake of telling our install coordinator. Who had no sense of humor. He abruptly went and told Jim, when he was clearing his desk off. Jim was ticked off, to say the least. I wasn't too worried about him being able to kick my rear. But I couldn't stop laughing at him, while he was yelling at me. He kind of cooled down. Everyone was cracking up about it for weeks. He got the nickname Survivor. He lasted there about another 6 months. Got fired for sleeping on the job, from being hung over...


----------



## g_mo (Jun 27, 2005)

About a year ago I took one of those Little Debbie brownies and rolled it up to look like a little dog turd... And it did. I laid it right by the back door where it couldn't be missed. I was out messin around in the garage when my wife and kids come home. First thing they see is this little 'dog turd' and come running in the garage saying "the dog pooped on the back porch." I acted ticked off and went out there with them while they're all pointing at it saying "see, she pooped on the porch". Well, I picked up that little 'dog turd' and took a bite of it. Boy howdy... You should have seen their faces. I thought my kids were going to barf. My wife said "WHAT IN THE WORLD IS WRONG WITH YOU? YOU AREN'T EVERY KISSING ME AGAIN!!!" I busted out laughing and finished it off while they stared at me in disbelief.


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

When I used to work for a small fabrication shop, we had a young kid (I'll call him Russ) who brown-nosed his way to an operations manager position. This know-it-all kid thought he was God's gift to the world. I'm sure you know the type.

Fancying himself as a first class engineer though he only had a high school diploma, and being quite a tightwad, he fabricated himself a homemade overdraw rest for his bow. When he went to the local archery shop to have some arrows made for it, the owner refused to make them saying that his overdraw rest was not safe and he would likely cut his wrist with a broadhead. Russ arrogantly told him he didn't know jack$&!t and stormed out of the shop vowing never to return.

Several weeks later, Russ was making fun of another boy about the size of his ears. This went on for a few days, and we all decided it was time to bring him down a notch. Recalling his incident at the archery shop, a plan was concocted.

The kid with the big ears made a call to the company switchboard and asked to speak to Russ, and the secretary paged him on the intercom. Answering the phone, Russ was told, "This is Tommy at _______ Sporting Goods and Archery. You've won our raffle...come on down and get your new Remington 700 BDL 30-06 with a Leupold scope". 

Russ excitedly went around bragging to everyone about his prize, and left immediately at lunch time to go pick it up. The archery shop owner later related to us how the same smartarse punk who swore never to set foot in his establishment had proudly walked in and boasted, "I'm Russ, and I'm here for my free deer rifle!" The owner just stared at him and said, "What you talkin bout boy."

When he returned to work fuming mad, everyone asked to see his new rifle as they busted out laughing. From then on when he got too cocky, we would just ask him, "So, shot anything with your new rifle yet".


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

We had a few fun things to do when we were kids
A. fill our aunts hair dryer with baby powder 
B. Filled an old pocketbook up with cow dung and watch it go up and down the road all day
C.go down to the local bar at night, jack the cars up and rest the axles on blocks. Always fun watching a drunk guy spin his wheels.


----------



## DeepBlueGulf (Jan 18, 2005)

Glad you brought this thread back up!!! Been LMAO for the last two hours!! Tom - DeepBlueGulf


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I noticed at cat at work had a restroom routine where he'd go in right before our lunch break and bomb it,stinking so bad you couldn't stand to wash your hands,and stop at the water fountain before going back to to his area.I put red food coloring in the toilets,took the filter on the water fountain loose and put red food coloring in the line and hooked back up.He stopped to get a drink after his bomb run and would've shat himself if he just hadn't been.He trowed a wall-eye'd hiss with HR,but we had it all flushed before they came out to see it.He thought he was drinking toilet water that was backing up into the fountain.Everyone made so much fun of him throwing a fit,he goes to what we call the big house now.Big restroom in the middle of the factory.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Don't Pass Out at A Party.....*

I have posted this before, but kind of a classic....


----------



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

While working as a medic we wore dark blue pants. Baby powder on the visor while on the way to a call....sun hits the face drop the visor and show up to scene covered with baby powder. 

dog poo under the door handles or pepper spray in the ac vents (hard core though for these) or Vaseline on windshield wipers


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

Use to do commercial construction and had a foreman that got jacked with quite a bit and he deserved it. One day somebody shot his metal tool box to the concrete floor with a Ramset nail gun. He about pulled his back out when he went to snatch it from the floor. That same somebody shot the same foreman's tool belt to the ceiling deck 15' up. All the trades on the floor got a kick out of watching him look for his tools for half the day. It wasn't just me messing with this guy it goes on and on.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Every year the day before we get off for Christmas,every department brings food for a big feed.I got a giant catfish head off a fence post,put an apple in its mouth, put it in a foil pan with foil cover, then put it on the paint dept. table.A lady getting stuff ready pulled the lid off and just starred at it,finally saying "Domingo,yours looks good",and another girl walked up and screamed and started laughing her butt off.It was a hit.Domingo is a Phillipino cat and caught he77.I never meant for it to go there,but it was an extra touch.That head went all over the factory that day.


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

I pulled one on an intern a couple of years back on his last day before goin back to school. He knew i was the guy who was always pulling pranks around the office, and he had learned real quick not to trust a word I said. I went in to his office telling him nice working with ya, and hope to see you back next summer, etc.... He said somethig along the lines of "see I didnt screw up your databases all summer". Thats when I told him he had deleted over a million dollars worth of data earlier that summer and that I had alread repurchased the data and talked to his boss about it. Guy freaked out for about 5 min till he realized I was the guy telling him. 

Another one is the house fire challenge. After a rookies first house fire you get them to wear their bunker pants and get a 4 inch to 2 inch reducer and stick it in the top of their pants. They have to drop a coin from their forehead into the reducer. If they miss, ya give em another shot, if they get it you tell them begginers luck, do it again, but the second go round tell them they have hold the coin on their forhead for 10 seconds with their eyes closed for concentration/or to make it harder. Grab a bucket with ice cold water thats been setting just out of sight and dump it all down the reducer. They are usally so shocked, you can get the whole 5 gallons dumped.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

If you work somewhere that people can leave their ride unlocked, pop their hood, drain the windshield washer reservoir and fill it with a gallon of WD-40!


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

One of those phony winning lottery tickets you can buy off ebay slipped into 10-20 other tickets. I still get dirty looks from my sister when someone mentions that. The best part was her kids were already telling her what they wanted...


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

Now I don't normally mess with people but.... on our house framing crew we had a guy who would come to work and lay his keys down. One day when we had the first floor and the stairs framed I took his keys to the top of the stairs and drove a 12d nail thru the top of one of the keys all the way down. He worked a little later than us that day.
I had forgotten all about it by the next morning. When he showed up he was a pazzed $$$. He said he looked for those keys for 20 minutes before he found them. Then he was so mad he swiped to grab them and nearly dislocated his shoulder when they didn't move. Then he had to get a hammer and a flat prybar to get them loose.
Some people just can't take a joke. lol


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Windows desktop.
Print screen to take a picture of the background including icons and paste it into paint, save as picture file.
Replace backgound picture with picture of background.
Right click on the background and select "view" and then deslect "desktop icon items".
You now have a background picture that looks like the icons are there and clickable, but can't be clicked. Works best on people with no tech savvy.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

jamisjockey said:


> Windows desktop.
> Print screen to take a picture of the background including icons and paste it into paint, save as picture file.
> Replace backgound picture with picture of background.
> Right click on the background and select "view" and then deslect "desktop icon items".
> You now have a background picture that looks like the icons are there and clickable, but can't be clicked. Works best on people with no tech savvy.


 Might have to try this one....


----------



## WineyFishrman (Aug 5, 2011)

jamisjockey said:


> Windows desktop.
> Print screen to take a picture of the background including icons and paste it into paint, save as picture file.
> Replace backgound picture with picture of background.
> Right click on the background and select "view" and then deslect "desktop icon items".
> You now have a background picture that looks like the icons are there and clickable, but can't be clicked. Works best on people with no tech savvy.


Now that's funny........


----------



## WineyFishrman (Aug 5, 2011)

Buddy got married about 20 years ago,,, we ran a wire from his brake pedal to his horn under the hood.... you could hear him hitting the brakes for 3 miles.


----------



## pknight6 (Nov 8, 2014)

Back in the days of pagers one of the administrative assistants (can't say secretary) paged one of her bosses once a day with the message "low battery". He threw away about a dozen perfectly good batteries before he figured out what was going on. I was an IT guy and when I wanted to get someone I would make a screenshot of their background and make it their desktop and move all of the real icons into one corner. Then they would have to call me to fix their broken computer.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

I think it's funny that this tread started in 2010 and is still going. Kinda like the Energizer Bunny.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

So I started this thread in 2010 and my first post was referencing my old boss playing pranks on me. Well that old boss happened to be the one that killed his wife right before Hurricane Harvey.
Here is the link..
https://www.chron.com/news/houston-...ed-in-slaying-of-Baytown-Realtor-12354667.php


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

I remember that. She was such a pretty lady. He looked really creepy. Not sure how those two ever got together. Glad you left that job.



Jamie_Lee said:


> So I started this thread in 2010 and my first post was referencing my old boss playing pranks on me. Well that old boss happened to be the one that killed his wife right before Hurricane Harvey.
> Here is the link..
> http://www.chron.com/news/houston-t...ed-in-slaying-of-Baytown-Realtor-12354667.php


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

I was reading all the stuff (pranks?) he did to you. I thought what an aho. What an understatement


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

poppadawg said:


> I was reading all the stuff (pranks?) he did to you. I thought what an aho. What an understatement


No doubt. Thatâ€™s a creepy looking SUM*****!!!!!


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

pknight6 said:


> Back in the days of pagers one of the administrative assistants (can't say secretary) paged one of her bosses once a day with the message "low battery". He threw away about a dozen perfectly good batteries before he figured out what was going on...
> 
> Thatâ€™s pretty funny right there...


----------



## had2reg (Aug 25, 2005)

I got the rib twice yesterday with the water sprayer prank.

I do not think she was as amused with my cleverness as I was. :doowapsta


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Glad you weren't working for him anymore Jlee.

TH


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

TIMBOv2 said:


> No doubt. Thatâ€™s a creepy looking SUM*****!!!!!


I would have bet a million dollars that he was gay. The way he talked, walked, everything about him screamed "I like it in the rear". I always thought his marriage was a cover up.....


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

Jamie_Lee said:


> I would have bet a million dollars that he was gay. The way he talked, walked, everything about him screamed "I like it in the rear". I always thought his marriage was a cover up.....


Wow, I would have never guessed that. When I read how much he was pranking you, I thought that he was flirting with you.


----------

